# Vampire: the Masquerade - New York by Night OOC Thread



## Catulle (Mar 21, 2003)

Welcome to the (new) OOC thread for ENWorld's first Vampire: the Masquerade game, originally started by Ashrem Bayle and later 'usurped' by me.

The in-character action takes place on the IC Thread, with character biographies (and even a few stats) in the Rogues' Gallery Thread.

For reference, the old OOC thread can be found here.

At present time, the game is looking to potentially recruit another player, but is working off prior interested posters. If this situation changes, I will leave notification by editing this post (again).

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2003)

I think its a good thing the other thread was put to bed. Here's to a continuation of the fun.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

yay!

the old OOC thread was getting a bit hefty there


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 24, 2003)

Spring cleaning 

Anyway, I've posted in IC.  Still trying to work out the character, let me know what you think.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2003)

just in case you guys didn't know:
there's a cool feature, that if you click on the number of posts for a given thread, it'll show you the totals of who's posted.

Counts for the napping thread:
KitanaVorr  193 
Ashrem Bayle  129 
Shalimar  129 
reapersaurus  108 
Catulle  77 
Vychtorya  44 
Festy_Dog  38 
Jemal  30 
Krizzel  13 
etc

Really neat feature, I think.
I hadn't known it was there until someone pointed it out to me...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *just in case you guys didn't know:
> there's a cool feature, that if you click on the number of posts for a given thread, it'll show you the totals of who's posted.
> 
> Counts for the napping thread:
> ...





whoo hoo!  I am the official Vampire uber poster (who needs to go to bed) 

*does a little Kitana dance*

Shali and Ash are neck in neck for the number two spot...ooo....


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2003)

oh!
Festy - I just caught where you mentioned the HeartBreaker (now called The Red Poet, 'properly') in character.

Catulle is the authority on this, but my idea of the Red Poet was that his existence would only be known by a few... pretty much an unbroken secret within the vampire ranks, and probably only known by a few vampires outside of the Toreador (where his tale is sometimes used as an example of why NOT to feel so much connection with the Mortals... and not to lose youself in depression and despair.)


----------



## Catulle (Mar 24, 2003)

Cool. Well, you learn something new every day.

I'm pretty happy with Max having heard of the 'Heart Breaker' in the sense of a vampiric urban legend (as long as we don't go out of control on it). With such a high-profile killer there are bound to be a load of interpretations on what's going on (think of the Whitehall murders for an example). So, while the Toreador hold ''the truth'' about the Red Poet, and Nikolai ''knows'' what's really going on, it could be cool for the story to have grown in the telling (during the recapture of NY?), passed around fearful neonate coteries like... our's.

The facts of the matter would lie somewhere in the middle.

Of course, that's assuming it's okay by you to subborn your character background in such a shameless fashion... 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

Max has heard rumours and the such but nothing concrete, his research into vampirism and the occult also lend him some ideas. He has interpreted that the vampire known as the HeartBreaker is an evil, evil creature, who only brings suffering and sorrow and that it must die. He is pretty certain that it kills human couples in grissly and graphic manners, thus giving it its name. Thats the extent of his knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 24, 2003)

Some 'out of sight' mechanics to avoid clutttering the main thread.

Qadir's attempt to Aura Perceive Kraing (diff 8) yields a weird 10,10,9 for 3 successes... so Kriang's emotional state would be?

(I have a handle on the Vampire and patterns bit, so it's just the main emotion I'll need)

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi. It's still me, just with a different name. I needed a change. Hope you all enjoy the pun


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2003)

Tory Adore said:
			
		

> *Hi. It's still me, just with a different name. I needed a change. Hope you all enjoy the pun  *




cute


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 25, 2003)

Festy - Nikolai *thought* that bit about the cabbie.
It wasn't audible. 

Unless his subterfuge roll was THAT bad.... or he's failing his internal monologue check AGAIN.  
(Catulle, what's the difficulty rating on that?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

sorry, thought he spoke it, i'll fix that


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 26, 2003)

Don't feel bad, Festy - I saw quotes and read it as speech the first time too


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 26, 2003)

I think I just cracked the code!  

Ash, Festy - Catulle said in the game thread : 







> Qadir said: "I will approach the main entrance. The Masquerade will be our first concern, and the ambulance delayed if need be. I can certainly divert attention from your entrance." Though he looked about the neonates, his attention rested at the last on *David*, who bobbed his head in agreement.



At this point, he switches the speaker's voice over to David (the scourge).







> "We can get into the Frederick Douglas over the wall from deeper in here, if nobody's watching that's the best way in." The scourge continued "I'll need the... specialist" He looked from Gabriel to Nikolai and back "and his minder, whichever is which, with me. We'll make for the scene and take it from there. Contact me if there's trouble at the gates and I'll send help or come myself." It seemed the sheriff's turn to nod.
> 
> "Then I wish you luck, gentlemen. If there is nothing else, I must go to work." With a bow, Qadir stepped back to walk the distance back to the main access alone.



Qadir is planning on going *alone* to cause a distraction so that all of us can do something in the graveyard, possibly protecting the corpses from going in the ambulance?

It seems very difficult to get a handle on, regardless.
Hopefully Catulle can lend some lend, if he's feeling well enough to reply.
Tory says he hasn't been feeling well at all.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 26, 2003)

That was how I read it as well in regards to Qadir going alone.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 26, 2003)

Catulle - status check:
on page 15, Nik's first post of this scene, I asked if it was appropriate for Nik to have brought his shotgun in his trenchcoat for this mission?







> He's wearing his Kevlar vest under a charcoal grey trenchcoat (OOC: would it be appropriate to be packing weaponry for this scene?).



 He'll also start actively using Auspex from here on in the scene...

edit: I also took out the quotes when Nikolai thought about the cabbie, and I'll be using whitesmoke for the color of thoughts.
I changed his spoken color to be brighter, also.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

well i'll fix that up too then


----------



## Catulle (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey folks,

Sorry if the perspective-switch confused you. I'll try to remain clearer in future, but I just couldn't seem to get that one to flow quite right.

So to clarify and answer some questions:-

1) It does seem to be Qadir's plan to go in front alone while David takes you guys to play in the graveyard proper. Want to suggest a change of plan to him?

2) No problems with the shotgun. I had kind of figured you'd want it anyways.

3) Auspex use duly noted.

On the plus side, I'm now feeling much better. On the minus side, I've given two of my housemates the Pox...

Regards,

Barry


Edit: Some more bits and pieces (and rolls to be filled in once I get near dice)

Nikolai - Int/Occult diff6 - 10,10,9,9,5,5,4 reroll 4,2 = 4 successes

Nikolai will be aware of the Giovanni family (pretenders to the status of the Tremere that they are!) and their traditional concerns with necromancy. It is thought (not unfoundedly) that they'll stoop to anything in their pursuit of power over the dead. Though not true magic (or even blood magic), necromancy follows similar forms; paths and rituals (though the latter is emphasised heavily in even the practice of the paths). It's said that the Giovanni usurped their clan from another bloodline, founding themselves on diablerie and that this was what kept them excluded from the Camarilla.
Otherwise, he knows that the Sabbat practices ritual interment of their own kind in what could well be necromantic rites of their own. The 'other sect' is famous for it's debauchery and darker tastes, with the Tzimisce Kindred able to rend and resculpt flesh and bone - it could be that they need raw material for whatever purposes they have from somewhere. It is said that the Toreador antitribu of the Sabbat have turned to the disgusting in their appetites, rather than the beautiful, revelling in the macabre and raising up filth as if it were art.
There's even a subgroup of Setites of Haitian origin which practice a form of voudoun magic, similar to a blend of Giovanni and Tremere methods, though they remain elusive and studies of their methods are scarce indeed.

- Would there be a preference for my posting any information gleaned from such rolls here, or by private e-mail (I have genuinely no problem with either way).

I figure I'll deal with distractions from Auspex use if/when they arise.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> On the plus side, I'm now feeling much better. On the minus side, I've given two of my housemates the Pox...
> *




Glad to hear you're feeling better though


----------



## Catulle (Mar 26, 2003)

Cheers, Kit.

I have also come to the shuddersome realisation that on my work computer, my avatar makes me look fat 

Barry


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2003)

Oops. I'll fix my post.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Cheers, Kit.
> 
> I have also come to the shuddersome realisation that on my work computer, my avatar makes me look fat
> 
> Barry *




LOL

You're such a muppet sometimes.

 

You could try playing with your screen resolution 
Or...forgo work!  Working at home is much nicer anyway...hehe

Oh I meant to ask.  What is your avatar exactly?


----------



## Catulle (Mar 26, 2003)

I could, but the monitor's so tiny there it needs all the help it can get. At least I got tomorrow off.

The avatar's me... kind of. It's a photoshopped picture one of my players took of me at a live Sabbat game and played with, mainly just messing with the colour filters. The glasses are actually a pair of light enhancers I got for skiing. I quite liked it, since I can stand to look at it. And I like yellow. So I switched avatar to that.

Plus, I edited in some information for Nikolai into my last post, so don't miss it, reaper.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 26, 2003)

ah!
finally found the edited information  - it was the post before last, in the OOc thread....

Unless you feel the need to send me email, I'm okay with you just posting replies to my questions publically.

Festy:







> Max said in the Ic thread:
> _Dammit, lupine... I hope not. I wonder what it would cost to get silver bullets made. I'd probably have to make them myself though, that'd mean the price of the silver and the equipment to make my own ammunition. At least I've plenty of time to learn. If I stay in this line of work I'm going to have to get a shotgun._



 It's funny you thought that.
Ironically, if you said that out loud, Nikolai would let you know that if the $hit hits the fan, he's got a shotgun, and a magazine of silver bullets for his MAC-10.

What can he say, he's an old Boy Scout    (not).


----------



## Catulle (Mar 26, 2003)

Okay, so I admit it:- I can't really count  I'll just keep such posts public, then.

On the other hand, it's just turned midnight here, meaning I now belong to my girlfriend for most of the day (anniversary time again), so I figure I'll make a final IC post and let you folks chat among yourselves 'till this time tomorrw...

In other news, everybody can have another xp, a bonus point going to Krizzel upon his debut.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Mar 26, 2003)

Woohoo Catulle! Congrats! Have fun tomorrow / today...
It's only 4:05pm here in CA, so it's still today the 26th for a few more hours anyway. LOL


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2003)

Mmmm, MAC 10. *drooling*

I heard they stopped making them, pity, highest rate of fire (aprox. 1185 rds/min, and it uses .45 ACP!) in a submachinegun I know of. 

At least there's all those ones still floating around.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *I could, but the monitor's so tiny there it needs all the help it can get. At least I got tomorrow off.
> 
> The avatar's me... kind of. It's a photoshopped picture one of my players took of me at a live Sabbat game and played with, mainly just messing with the colour filters. The glasses are actually a pair of light enhancers I got for skiing. I quite liked it, since I can stand to look at it. And I like yellow. So I switched avatar to that.
> *




Ah hah!  Okay, it is kind of cool.  I thought it was some artsy impressionist painting when I first saw it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> On the other hand, it's just turned midnight here, meaning I now belong to my girlfriend for most of the day (anniversary time again), so I figure I'll make a final IC post and let you folks chat among yourselves 'till this time tomorrw...
> 
> In other news, everybody can have another xp, a bonus point going to Krizzel upon his debut.
> *




whoo hoo!  yay exp points!

Congrats, my anniversary is an easy to remember date, Feb 14,  or I would promptly forget it.


----------



## Tory Adore (Mar 27, 2003)

*



			(OOC:How much time DO we have? anybody know or should I just make it up.. hehe)
		
Click to expand...


*I asked him actually 'cause I wasn't sure either. Jemal and Vych have plenty of time he said, so...how 'bout some fun?   (heehee)


----------



## Catulle (Mar 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Congrats, my anniversary is an easy to remember date, Feb 14,  or I would promptly forget it.
> *




It's more like I'm not *allowed* to forget. Usually, I need two things happening on a particular date to remember either.

Okay... so anybody have any desire to spend their hard-won XP? I figure there's a few of you that still haven't spent any... Just mail me if you do.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 28, 2003)

Kitana - Feb. 14th is the anniversary of what for you?

Catulle - how tipsy would Nikolai have gotten from sipping from the wine of the hobo?
I want to get a handle on how much it would be affecting him this scene (if at all).

I added a point of Stamina and Investigation with Nikolai's XP.
Stamina to make him more hale and hearty and healthy (right, Ash?) and Investigation cause that seems to be something he can add to the party.

The one thing about adding points is ; it makes you want MORE points SOOO bad.  
(at least it does me)

Catulle - about the IC thread:
Is it OK to say that Nikolai has a silencer for the Mac-10?
What about the shotgun?  (just kidding)
Festy - CAN you have a silencer on a MAC-10 submachinegun? (I'm not IRL a gun guy AT ALL)
Nikolai used to be a Hunter, and I'm sure that a silencer would be standard issue for their line of work.

Also, his Hearing is better than his sight.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey!
I just thought of something to add to the Etiquette Guide - I'm running it by you guys, to get impressions.

When you quote someone else in your post, could you take an extra second to edit out what isn't directly applicable to your post?
It's the extra effort that saves extra reading by everyone, as well as keeping the thread clean, concise, and conserving screen space (and reducing scroll-bloat).

Also related, is a little trick that I learned:
When you quote, most people enter a couple lines after the (/QUOTE) tag to space it 'right' in their eyes.
However, the board automatically adds in plenty of space to seperate the quote from your post.
So by making the post look 'right' in the post editor, it makes it have a BIG space between the quote and your post.

Have you guys noticed these observations at all?
They're not important in the long run, of course, but something that caught my attention.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't really notice extra lines all that much, my poor eyes tend to glaze if I see too much text all at once.  One thing that is very very hopeful at least for me with a quote is if you make sure to say who gave the qoute so we can hop on over just in case we want to read more  from the post to get more context.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree about attributing quotes.
Of course, if it's just the previous poster, than it's less critical, as is quoting the entire message from the previous post.

Shalimar - do you mean mention the character in the quote, or the player?


----------



## Catulle (Mar 28, 2003)

Let's try to get all of those:-

The wino's blood isn't having a huge effect on Nikolai as of yet, the feeling would be more akin to exhaustion than anything else (and a good thing his Stamina's increased, too).

I'd be reluctant to allow a silencer for the gun (given their more 'difficult' legality) - maybe making some criminal contacts could help with this, though. I'd be of the opinion that hunter groups would downplay the 'heavy artillery' angle ("bullets don't hurt the undead!") in favour of more traditional banes that the plice find harder to trace (like, say, the sun).

I know about the hearing. There just wasn't much interesting going on audibly 

And, for the record, I do try to minimise the quoteback. Mind you, I find myself editing myself a lot, too...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I agree about attributing quotes.
> Of course, if it's just the previous poster, than it's less critical, as is quoting the entire message from the previous post.
> 
> Shalimar - do you mean mention the character in the quote, or the player? *




I Actually just meant in general no matter where on the boards you are it can get awfuly confusing.  I would say in IC posts quotes should try to be minimized I think it can take away from the feel, though I know I am one of the most guilty of this, so I'll practice what I preach and stop doing it.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

I'll be posting soon, I've also got 9 Xp to spend and I'll e-mail it to you soon.

I just wanted to post here to 
A) actually have a post in this OOC thread *L*
and 
B) say that Reapers idea is a good one, it's what I allready do (Usually).  I don't like unnecesary spaces and words when I'm quoting, though I do so love to ramble when It's just me talking.  hehe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

1. Quotes don't bother me really.  I don't use them in IC that much (if ever) so whatever everyone decides works for me.

2. How long is the lesson?  I'm trying to keep an eye on the length of time for all the actions in there.  I'm guessing we're sticking with the average music lesson length which is an hour.  Then in your setup post you said that Jemal had mentioned cutting the lesson short.  So its 45 minutes long currently?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 29, 2003)

> Festy - CAN you have a silencer on a MAC-10 submachinegun? (I'm not IRL a gun guy AT ALL)




No problem, I'm happy to fill anyone in on any kind of gun info they want to know 

Yes, the MAC-10 did have a silencer, though it would have to be one of the most ungainly looking ones I've ever seen. A primitive description would be to imagine something the size of a half used roll of toilet paper with another the size of a three-quarter used roll of toilet paper on the end of that. Its the one and only silencer I've ever seen for the weapon and I'm pretty sure it dates back from the days when US Special Forces used them (1960's/70's). There could quite certainly be more petite modern ones but they'd be custom made because the weapon was ceased to be made after about a decade I think.

Edit: Just an additional bit of trivia, my current sig is a FN FiveseveN (yes thats how its written) and is made by the same company who made the sub-machineguns used by the people in the Stargate SG-1 series.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 29, 2003)

wow, Festy - 
uh, OK - I only used a MAC-10 since that's the submachine gun that's listed in the rulebook....
Is there a more applicable submachine gun to use in modern-day (circa 2002) that would be likely used by Hunters, preferrably with a silencer?
Would the stats be comparable to a MAC-10?

Heck, that makes me wonder what else hasn't been updated in the rulebook - 
aren't there more fancy bullets now that would be more effective vs vampires?
"Cop-Killer" bullets, or armor-piercing bullets... any others that would do vamps more damage than conventional gunfire?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2003)

Well the reason that bullets are relatively useless on Vamps is that they are dead.  They only do bashing damage for a reason, there is nothing for them to hit that is vital to a vamp, except for the head an heart, and even them the bullets aren't magically impowered so they only do lethal.  Guns just really aren't a deterrent. Its not the ammo, its the target.  Now if you used dragons breath rounds, then you'd  be getting somewhere, but they are special made and expensive as hell, they are pretty much custom made to slay vamps, being white phosphorus and all, what with the burning and super hard to put out flames.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 29, 2003)

funny you post that, Shalimar - 
I was just mentioning to Tory how most people I know in V:tM dismiss the danger of guns vs vampires.

But as I naivelly understand the rules, you give like 3 dudes submachineguns, and they open up on full fire, and a vamps gonna go down in 2 -3 rounds tops.

It's bashing damage, sure, but with so much damage a round, that vamps gonna run out of blood awfully quick...   isn't he?

Catulle - I'd love a rules analysis of 3 Hunters with submachine guns (firing either 3 round bursts or full automatic) vs a newish vampire (like us).
The book mentions a 4 DEX, 3 Firearms guy getting 12 damage - that's a lot to soak, even if it's halved... and there's 3 guys.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes, but vampires aren't going to just sit around and take it, they do have their disciplines.  With celerity they can be ina nd among the enemies, or very far away awuful fast, and then the hunters can't really use full auto without cutting each other in half.  No celerity? No problem, even level 1 prescence can get them to stop being pesky and attack anyone who threatens you, with no save on their part.  Level 2 and they head for the hills, level 3 and they turn their full auto weapons on each other.  No prescence? no problem, Obfuscate, and disapear from their view.  Or you could just melt into the ground with Protean, or turn to mist.  Or Dominate them to kill each other, even at level 1 all it takes is the word STOP.  Heck, spend 3 blood points, or 4 if your of a mind to boost your stamina to 6 and with fortitude you can feel free to laugh off the foolish nats.

Yes Mortals can be pesky in large numbers, and with flamethrowers, but not insurmountably so.  Each Clan has 3 disciplines, odds are at least 1 of them could get you out of trouble.  Besides the real trick is to not let them catch on to you in the first place.  If your disciplines don't help you in the fight then they will help you to avoid one in the first place.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 29, 2003)

Neat!
A mechanics discussion! (I love talking 'game') 
Please let me know if any of my understanding of the rules is not right:

- Celerity only lets you move fast on your turn - it will let you run away all right, but I doubt if it alone will stop 3 humans who want you dead. Plus, if you run, it proves that humans with guns are a very viable danger to vampires, not a threat to dismiss lightly.
- Presence 1 is not a combat power. It says "danger breaks the spell of fascination". Also, can't they just spend Willpower to resist?
- Presence 2 and 3 and Dominate 1 are only against 1 opponent at a time (I think).
The other 2 are still doing their big damage to you. It's a quick battle of attrition that (I think) the vamp would lose.
- Obfuscate is the best defense, I think, against humans. Protean is good, too, and would work to stop this tactic.
- I think you can only spend one blood point a turn to increase physical traits - so you'd be dead before much effect is received.

So I look at all of us for a sample coterie, and I think that all of us are vulnerable to this kind of attack, are we not?

I hope this shows that the standard approach of dismissing humans with guns is not justified.
But Shalimar - you seem pretty experienced (as is Ash) - why do most V:tM players (I think) have this view that humans can't pose a threat to vamps?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2003)

*Celerity only lets you move fast on your turn - it will let you run away all right, but I doubt if it alone will stop 3 humans who want you dead. Plus, if you run, it proves that humans with guns are a very viable danger to vampires, not a threat to dismiss lightly.*

Running doesn't neccesarily mean they are a danger, it could mean that you simply, and quite understandably don't like the sensation.  Eventually everything can be fatal, well not guns that do bashing, but I am betting a hunter would remove your head "just to be safe".  Besides although possible you probably wont be donwned right away and thus can use the extra actions to disarm the one and repeatedly burst fire the weapon at the others.  The'll go down a lot Quicker then kindred.

*Presence 1 is not a combat power. It says "danger breaks the spell of fascination". Also, can't they just spend Willpower to resist?*

Only vampires how have experienced it before, or who have used it would geuss that they were being affected  (Its not very likely that a hunter would even realize it, possible, but then they would need a really high willpower to realize and people like that are less then .01 of the population).  As far as the danger, if you hit them with it, then they would stop firing, or not fire in the first place, until you did something to the to break the effects and think they are in danger you are fine, as far as I know.  So you could just wave and walk away.

*Presence 2 and 3 and Dominate 1 are only against 1 opponent at a time (I think).*

So you use prescence first, with a will power point to ensure at least 1 success, and most likely you wil roll at least 1-2 more, but if you miss one, then all you need to effect is 1,  the 2 awed guys would try to argue the other guy down.  So you hit awe again with a will power point, or not, and you can walk away, and munch down a snack so you can heal.

*- I think you can only spend one blood point a turn to increase physical traits - so you'd be dead before much effect is received*

Actually, blood expenditures a function of generation, the lower you are, the more you can spend per turn.  I as a 9th gen vamp can spend 2, an 8th Gen spends 3, and it keeps going up the closer you get to Cain.  Which reminds me, anybody want to help me kill my sire for the power in her veins as well as for moral reasons?   


*I hope this shows that the standard approach of dismissing humans with guns is not justified.
But Shalimar - you seem pretty experienced (as is Ash) - why do most V:tM players (I think) have this view that humans can't pose a threat to vamps?*

They can prove a risk to vampires, if the vamps are foolish enough to be caught unawares.  Their is a split though in vamps, ones that value and worry about their 'immortality' and gaurd it with elaborate precautions, and those who think that they are immortal and thus can never be killed, obviously its the latter that would fall into that trap.  The former would know someone is inquiring/ following/ whatever, and set up ambushes, police raids to get their equipment confiscated, and generally weaken them enough so that they can be killed by the vamps of the latter type.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 29, 2003)

Hello all,

I'll weigh in with an 'as I see it' on this one; bear in mind I'm willing to have my mind changed, as ever.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *- Celerity only lets you move fast on your turn - it will let you run away all right, but I doubt if it alone will stop 3 humans who want you dead. Plus, if you run, it proves that humans with guns are a very viable danger to vampires, not a threat to dismiss lightly.*



There's not really such a thing as a 'turn' in vampire - sure if you win initiative, you get your first action off before anybody else but you can always delay that action, or use it to dodge with.
You'd 'only' need 2 celerity to get 3 dodges in the round (one per mortal) to pretty good effect, given the dodge system (it's like soak pre-soak where if you win, you take nothing); with 3 dots, the vampire's extra action will become very telling (mortals can't soak lethal damage at all). Still, it's pricey in blood terms at a point a round; the best bet against firearms is the conventional one - take cover!



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *- Presence 1 is not a combat power. It says "danger breaks the spell of fascination". Also, can't they just spend Willpower to resist?*



Got it in one; however, if the vampire doesn't take aggressive action, it's a cheap way of buying some time to get away (though against three people, you'd need 3 successes to affact them all). Resisting should only occur to those with an idea of precisely what's happening (plus, it's expensive at 1 willpower per turn). Hunters might qualify, but that's a maybe - hunters who get exposed to vampiric powers regularly don't tend to survive too long.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *- Presence 2 and 3 and Dominate 1 are only against 1 opponent at a time (I think).The other 2 are still doing their big damage to you. It's a quick battle of attrition that (I think) the vamp would lose.*



Absolutely. See Celerity 3, above. Fortitude, note, will skew the dynamic quite a lot too, and if they're using the automatic fire option, that leaves our mortals empty after a single round of gunfire... and reloading takes a full turn. I'll do some math in a moment.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *- Obfuscate is the best defense, I think, against humans. Protean is good, too, and would work to stop this tactic.*



Hence the idea of the Masquerade... if a vampire's facing down 3 guys with submachineguns who know what he is he's done  something very, very wrong.
The Protean Earth Meld trick will only work on earth, not asphalt, not astroturf.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *- I think you can only spend one blood point a turn to increase physical traits - so you'd be dead before much effect is received.*



As Shalimar covered it, generation can (and does) affect this. Bear in mind the effect of Potency of the Blood on Generation, too. Also bear in mind that even a 13th generation neonate can raise his stamina as high as 10 provided he keeps spending blood on it every round (once he stops, it drops to 6 for the rest of the scene after 3 more rounds). Armour, of course, stacks on top...



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *- So I look at all of us for a sample coterie, and I think that all of us are vulnerable to this kind of attack, are we not?*



Some moreso than others, of course



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *- I hope this shows that the standard approach of dismissing humans with guns is not justified.
> But Shalimar - you seem pretty experienced (as is Ash) - why do most V:tM players (I think) have this view that humans can't pose a threat to vamps? *



There's a world of difference between 'humans with guns' and 'a gang of humans with military-grade weaponry'. Simply put, people don't tend to own, use or carry submachineguns. A handgun is by far the most common firearm your characters should be encountering. That base-4 damage isn't so threatening to the Kindred as it is to the Kine (it's about equivalent to Maxwell punching somebody, in fact) save for the appealing factor of range. Also, there's a real reluctance, even in criminal circles, to be letting off that kind of firepower anywhere it'll draw too much attention, and automatic weapons always seem to attract too much attention; one reason the huters' most common modus operandi has to be investigation - trace the vampire back to its lair, scope the security, then do anything foolish during the day. Probably involving fire or sunlight.

Other opinions?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

> Is there a more applicable submachine gun to use in modern-day (circa 2002) that would be likely used by Hunters, preferrably with a silencer?
> Would the stats be comparable to a MAC-10?




Well I dunno about the stats for a MAC-10 in V: tM but I'll assure you that you'll not often find a .45 calibre sub-machinegun. A couple of suggestions for alternatives:

*.45 ACP IMI Uzi (silencer would be custom I think, 32 round clip?)
*HK 53 (Silencer would be a custom: its actually just a submachinegun size assault rifle (and yes HK make silencers for assault rifles) as much as HK would say otherwise, 30 round clip)
*HK USP45 (Military high calibre submachinegun, .45 ACP, 25 round clip, about half the firing rate of a MAC-10 though obviously more accurate, silencer made for the weapon)

note: Basically all HK designed weapons have a burst fire option, Uzi doesn't I'm quite certain (I read up much on IMI).



> aren't there more fancy bullets now that would be more effective vs vampires?
> "Cop-Killer" bullets, or armor-piercing bullets... any others that would do vamps more damage than conventional gunfire?




Well if I ever had to plan a fight with vampires I'd use hollow-points simply for how they'll tear up stuffs' insides and spit them out a sizable exit wound. (You should see the tests for different types of ammo they do on blocks of special gelatin! Then again a vampire wouldn't care if his spleen was on the wall behind him...)


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2003)

Nope, a vamp really wouldn't care in the slightest if you shot out his spleen, its a desicated husk without any use.  I would go so far as to say any ammo moded for penetration would actually do less damage then regular ammo.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 31, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *A couple of suggestions for alternatives:
> *snipped some great sounding stuff about guns**




ummm..  so, Catulle, can I have a SMG with a silencer from Nik's previous work as a Hunter?   
*rubbing my gun-ignorant head from pain of contemplating gun specs* LOL

I found a list of SMG's in Shadowrun, though -   
AK-97 
Heckler and Koch HK227
Ingram Smartgun
Uzi III

edit: Catulle, just say no.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2003)

Um reap, those guns don't exist you know this yes?  They were made in a future world for reasons that don't exist, they have intergral components like smartlinks.  Just go with whats actually in the vampire rules set.

You already have guns, good guns, do you really need more?  Your a vamp you have nifty powers, powers that you don't need permits for, powers that aren't obvious just walking down the street.  I mean Vampire is not the combat driven game that DnD is,  and I doubt that this game is going to see even half the combat of a Sabbat game.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 31, 2003)

Shalimar - I was making fun of my ignorance about guns.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 31, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *edit: Catulle, just say no.  *




No 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Catulle (Apr 1, 2003)

Nothing major from me at the moment, but I was going to scene-shift Vychtorya and Jemal direct to Antiquities if that's okay by both of you (both to keep some flow and to avoid describing two club scenes in rapid succession) - give me a shout if it is alright.

Plus, Shalimar - Sabrina seems to have teleported to the Cemetery in your post at the top of p12... 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2003)

Barry,
Fixed it, sorry about that.  So what was the result of Sabrinas first dominate attempt?


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Catulle! 

Fine with me...I'm ready to do anything.

Please check your e:mail too as I sent you some stuff on Antiquities. I'm ready to roll if you approve of the map and pictures. I can post them when you are ready if you want me to.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

n/p with me, I was thinking along the same lines, I just planned on something like "we had a fun time and then left".  I didn't reallly have any big plan or anything, and actually playing out a club scene takesa while.  I just didn't anticipate being at my aunts for the last few days.  I got some posting done, but not much.

SO, today's catch-up day.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey all,

The dominate thing should be a little clearer now . I sometimes post from work in the mornings (I'm a _little_ fresher in the head then), but that leaves me without dice or books (though the spreadsheet fits on a disc). If I do that, I'll catch up when I get in in the evening. Just by way of explaination.

Tory - I'm totally happy with all the stuff you sent me about the club, though I'm having some issues with the shockwave file. I don't foresee any disasters there, though. Feel free to wind on to the club at your convenience.

Good to have you back, Jemal!

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 1, 2003)

So Nikolai botched a Perception roll?
I woulda thought Nik could catch the scourge at least outta the corner of his eye...  

Well, that kinda stops me from posting what I was going to, from Nik to David.


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm glad you liked it. I hope everyone else will too. 

Welcome back Jemal  
We need to get Vych and Jemal to Manhattan. You wanna lead or should I?


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey there Reap! Sneakin' a post in at work I see. LOL

You know that freaks me out when I post and the computer lags and then I see your post first. I have to do a bouble take to make sure I signed on as me not you. LOL

Edit: Hey Reap - maybe I read the post incorrectly, but I read it as Nik was the ONLY one who noticed David, the Scourge, in the shadows. Am I wrong in my comprehension of the scene?


----------



## Catulle (Apr 1, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *So Nikolai botched a Perception roll?
> I woulda thought Nik could catch the scourge at least outta the corner of his eye...
> 
> Well, that kinda stops me from posting what I was going to, from Nik to David.   *



I thought I was pretty clear - Nikolai can see David, in fact he's the only one who can... draw your own conclusions. 

If, of course, you were being coy and I was too tired to get it, ignore this post...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 1, 2003)

You beat me to it Catulle! LOL 
I was adding the "edit" to my post as you posted yours.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 3, 2003)

From the IC thread - Carrick; Aura Perception (difficulty 8) directed at Cate - 10,8,6,5,4,3,3 = 2 successes; enough to know she's a mortal (shock!) and to discern her major emotional state at the present moment. I'm guessing confused figures in there, but I'll go with your suggestion...

Regards,

Barry

PS - When we play Vampire tabletop on tuesday night, we use a house rule for Aura Perception which I thought I'd mention for consumption here; instead of setting the difficulty at a permanent 8 (really quite tricky), Nick (who was running it) set it at 10 minus Auspex rating so it got more reliable to use to more adept at 'the sight' the Kindred was. Now, I've not seen it in use enough to form an opinion, but what do you think? Balanced? Fair?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2003)

I think its fair, balanced, and makes more sense then the real rule.  Personally I think it should be 8 minus the auspex rating.  If you put that much effort into a discipline the benifits should be easier to come by.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 3, 2003)

Sounds good to me, Barry.

FYI work is getting stressful as I'm about to move into a new position so my posting + quality will be fluctuating.  Krizzel isn't feeling well either.

As for Carrick:

Cate is feeling a myriad of emotions but the major ones are confusion and uneasiness which I'll get around to putting in my post when I get home tonight.


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 3, 2003)

Good point Shal. I agree that either one we go with is still better than the real rule though. Whatever you decide Catulle is fine by me.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

I give the idea a thumbs up as well.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 4, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey folks,

Sorry about the patchy service these last few days; it's really been a hard week and by the end I haven't been much use for anything bar eating and sleeping. Add to that it's first-Sunday-of-the-month again (Live Sabbat game to run tomorrow), and see my stress levels rise... All should be back in hand by Monday, however.

Okay, I guess I'll be setting Aura Perception at 10 - Auspex, then. That way, characters will start with it working as per the book, and improve over time. Strictly speaking, disciplines are on a 1-10 scale so the '8-' system would fall apart at the high end (not that I ~plan~ on introducing any Antediluvians, of course).

Tory (and Jemal) - feel free to post your arrival at Antiquities when you want; I'll build on what Tory presents, though.

Some opposed stealth/detection rolls (both diff 6 unless otherwise noted);

David - (9,7,6,4,3) 3 successes/(10,7,5,1 - diff4) 2 successes
Gabriel - (6,5,4) 1 success/(10,9,6,5,3,2,2) 3 successes
Legba - (8,8,6,5,5,3) 3 successes/(9,6,1,1,1,1 - diff5) 0 successes
Max - (9,6,4,2) 2 successes/(5,4,3,2) 0 successes
Nikolai - (9,8,8,6,2,2) 4 successes/(10,8,8,6,6,4,3,2 - diff4) 6 successes
Figure in the graveyard - detection 10,6,3,1,1 = 0 successes

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

LOL

Very good parry, Catulle

Keats it was - and paraphrased too

 

And one of my favorite poets I might add


----------



## Vychtorya (Apr 5, 2003)

_Orginally posted by Catulle_*



			The graves in the dip were in total disarray, torn up here and there as if by force majeur, bones strewn across the charnel-field and parhaps a dozen corpses in a variety of states of putrefaction and integrity ripped free of the earth, to lie exposed and naked on the bloody earth. A bare tree stood in the midst of it all, and in drawing closer, a man's form was hooked to it, branches forced hard through flesh and muscle alike; one bloodied bough protruded from his chest and had been broken off.

A portable light threw illumination up onto the tree, as a figure dressed as a police officer cast it upwards, towards the body that hung there. His posture radiated unease, and such was his concentration that he paid no heed to the approach of the Kindred.

Above the victim's head was hung a wooden plaque, lettering indistinct in the shadow. Lodged in the tip of the broken branch, and sprayed red with blood, was a single white rose.
		
Click to expand...


*Catulle!! WOW! I do believe I sat rivited in my seat as I read this! I would have sworn I was there with them in the yard! The descriptiveness completely captivated me, and I became ensnared and I did not want the scene to be over! The end was simply beautiful! I had goose bumps as I read it - truly enraptured over the macabre beauty of the scene. Thank you!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

ok

I changed my quote from Salvadore Dali to someone else and edited my post a bit after I decided I didn't really want Caitlyn realizing that much too fast about the mental manipulation acrobatics that fateful night.

en guarde


----------



## Catulle (Apr 6, 2003)

Tory - Glad to hear you liked it. I was a little concerned about the PG-13 plus content, but hey - if you folks get on with it...

Kit - You resorted to Ode...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh...

I'm going to have to do something to you about that choice of poem there...hardy har har..._forbearance_


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 6, 2003)

Catulle - I'm actually glad the pace was slower this week - it is difficult sometimes to keep up with a rapid pace, and the graveyard scene is riveting enough to take some time with it, if that makes it more covenient for all to post.

I'd like to add my compliments at everyone's quality of posts in this Game.
I think it's rather obvious that we've got something special going on here in Vamp-land, and just wanted to float the observation that just because a particular post doesn't get accolades, it doesn't mean that it wasn't appreciated and noted (this goes for all).

Having said that, Catulle, I agree with Tory : that graveyard tableau is positively horrific - 
KUDOS!

About the stealth/detection rolls.
Damn! Nikolai should try out for the Special Forces, SAS, or something. 

And Legba got FOUR 1's?
Ouch - the bones not nice there.
So would that be considered a 'botch'?
What does that usually take the form of, in a scene?

I'll post Nikolai's (over-)reaction to the scene as I can....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

Yep, I agree with the others when I say your description of the scene roxxors  (forgive the gamer slang ), it painted a perfectly dark, gruesome scene in my mind. I could really _see_ what was being described.



> Damn! Nikolai should try out for the Special Forces, SAS, or something.




SAS is exactly the occupation I want IRL.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 8, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *And Legba got FOUR 1's?
> Ouch - the bones not nice there.
> So would that be considered a 'botch'?
> What does that usually take the form of, in a scene?*



Botching occurs when the roll comes up with no successes *and* one or more '1's (before cancelling successes with '1's). For example, on a difficulty 6 roll, 5,5,4,1 would be a botch and 6,1,1,1 would not. Note that spending willpower, because it creates a success, removes the chance of botching entirely (as does Potence for str based rolls).

Yes, botches are usually examples of when things go totally awry. Greeting the flemish Prince _en francais_ could be a botch on etiquette (if it would provoke a problem for the botching character). Likewise, a firearms botch could mean jamming the gun. Sneaking about, you might reveal yourself to anybody who didn't botch their perception check (the Dry Twig Method).

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Catulle (Apr 8, 2003)

Nikolai's Blood of Potency gives 10,9,8,7,7,7,6,5,4,3 at diff 6 (higher purpose not engaged... yet) = 7 successes (ouch!)

One gets 'spent' to bring his generation to an effective 8th for 1 hour; you've six more successes to spend. Each is good for an extra hour of duration or one better generation jump; what's your preference?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll have Nikolai be effective generation of 6 for 4 hours.

And just a heads-up - Nik will be looking for physical evidence from the Red Poet (hair, bits of flesh under fingernails, etc) to potentially use in the Ritual of Location (Beacon of the Self) - he's running out of his stash of original hairs he possessed.

He'll start Investigating the scene once he gets the chance... gotta make sure he's still not around...


----------



## Catulle (Apr 9, 2003)

I figure you still have a success to spend (2 extra for gen, 3 more for duration, plus 1 initial gives 6)...

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2003)

LOL
unless you have a pool full of blood for Nik to slurp down, I doubt if he'd ever be able to use as much blood as a 5th gen vamp could. 

I don't foresee any 'limitations' of a 6th gen vamp coming into play here, so I'll up the effect one more hour.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 9, 2003)

Noted; 6th generation for 5 hours it is.

Barry


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2003)

Like my new avatar? Don't let it get you worried.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2003)

Just a quick question here, to see whether or not you all agree with me.

Is anybody else creeped out by Carrick?  He's got that whole pedofile thing going on, and the way he said that Sabrina reminded him of someone just gave me the shivers for some reason, I don't know why, but he scares me (Me personally, Sabrina is way too trusting for my tastes)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Ash - I like it but I don't recognize it.  What is it?  And why should we be worried?

Shali - lol yes Carrick does creep me out.  His new picture - its from American Psycho and every time I have to picture Carrick as the actor I just think of American Psycho and that is creepy enough.

Barry - Fie on you for making me remember Latin


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ash - I like it but I don't recognize it.  What is it?  And why should we be worried? *




It is the clan symbol of the Tzimisce.

So... anyone up for that Sabbat game?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It is the clan symbol of the Tzimisce.
> 
> So... anyone up for that Sabbat game?  *




ah hah  

now we know your true leanings!

hehe


----------



## Catulle (Apr 11, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *anybody else creeped out by Carrick?  He's got that whole pedofile thing going on, and the way he said that Sabrina reminded him of someone just gave me the shivers for some reason, I don't know why, but he scares me (Me personally, Sabrina is way too trusting for my tastes) *



Actually, I find him far less taxing to write for than I do Nathaniel. I don't think that anything he's intimated has been anything less than honest, to be straight, at least as it appers to me... In fact, of all the NPCs (or PCs for that matter) he's the one with the 5 in Charisma... As a matter of fact, I don't think he's ever said "that Sabrina reminded him of someone" at all.

I should remember if he had, right? Any guidance would be appreciated here, really. But hey, I can 'tone down' if that's required. I'm just not sure that it is, if you follow me...

Regards,

Barry

PS - And, Ash, the Sabbat I'm totally sold on (if you hadn't already noticed that).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

Barry as per our conversation - 

Let us fight fair -- for our own best or worst for there was in that companionship something of ecstasy.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 12, 2003)

Shal - I have no clue what you're talking about, vis a vis Carrick and creepiness...

It's kind of strange though, to me, that someone who has an 8 year old raped, victimized, and now drinking blood and asking kid-like for "More" would be creeped out by anything Catulle is adding in the Chronicle.

Kitana- what you said is exactly the reason why I'm personally no big fan of using known people as pictures of PC's or NPC's - it gets in the way of roleplaying, IMO : too much baggage that needs to be looked thru, instead of concentrating on what the character is doing/saying only.


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 12, 2003)

> Quote by Catulle, 02-23-2003 08:56 AM
> 
> Carrick offered a hand to Jemal, who shook it politely. He then turned his attention down to Sabrina, after a brief glance towards Nathaniel. She got the distinct, though not unpleasant sensation that the elder gentleman was scrutinizing her most intently. "The resemblance is fantastic, Mr. Montague. It's almost precisely as I remember her, in fact. Save for the years, of course..." He caught himself mid-sentence, a pang of something (empathy?) flashing across his face. "I'm positively charmed to meet you at last, Sabrina. Your Uncle has written of you often these past few years."



Shal – could you explain what it is about the above quote (if this is the one you are referring to or any other) that makes you (not Saby) feel “creeped out” by Carrick, OR that he’s a pedophile? Personally I like what Catulle has been doing with him. He's playing him very true to the Tory nature, but I don't see the things you mentioned in any of Catulle's post re: Carrick..

Thanks 

Tory


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reapersaurus _*
> Kitana- what you said is exactly the reason why I'm personally no big fan of using known people as pictures of PC's or NPC's - it gets in the way of roleplaying, IMO : too much baggage that needs to be looked thru, instead of concentrating on what the character is doing/saying only. *




Not really all the time.  It really does depend on what picture you choose.  I usually pick actors/actresses in certain poses that depict what kind of personality I want to project for my PC.  It was just the picture he picked of Patrick Bateman is one where he plays Christian Bale - lol and uh that is one very unstable and creepy guy.

Nathan's picture is from The Crow and I can see him being that guy.  Sort of dark, mysterious and rather ruthless.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 12, 2003)

Kudos for digging up the reference, all of you who did - to think I'd touched on it in the current scene without realising it... now that's creepy (okay - to me).

I take on board the point about the pictures creating certain expectations, but that said I'm doing my best to ignore that Equilibrium ever existed (shiver). I think we can all put that to the backs of our minds, and I'll attempt to stave off the temptation to have Carrick adopt the 'gun kata' (bad, bad movie).

All that said, I think 'creepy' = 'good' from the point of view of playing/running a horror game.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 12, 2003)

Kitana - you're right, in saying that the well-known picture is not ALWAYS an obstacle for roleplaying.
I was meaning that it can be a hindrance to roleplaying, as in this case.

And what is "Equilibrium"?
Neither Tory or I have seen American Psycho - (we knew it would be a 'bad film' before seeing it)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

lol ugh

reversed the names - pardon my dyslexia

Christian Bale playing Patrick Bateman


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2003)

I don't exactly what it is to be able to put my finger on it, its more of a vibe that he gives off.  In part its the picture of Christian Bale from American psycho, but the rest of it... not entirely sure.

Don't get me wrong, I like what Catulle's doing with him its just a gut feeling.  I think it is partly related to what he said about a resemblence because I am curious as hell about that, but it also has to do with the character history that you wrote up, I know its very Toreador to watch things that are beautiful, but at the time vych was just a kid when he started watching her right?  Sabrina hasn't read it, so of course she'll treat him as her uncles friend and confidant, someone to trust.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reapersaurus _*
> And what is "Equilibrium"?
> Neither Tory or I have seen American Psycho - (we knew it would be a 'bad film' before seeing it)  *




Its a movie with Christian Bale in it.  I haven't seen it.

American Pyscho...although very disturbing...I didn't think was really bad.  It dealt with a subject that few people really want to understand or are afraid to.  And he's really a very good actor in it.


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 12, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I think it is partly related to what he said about a resemblence because I am curious as hell about that, but it also has to do with the character history that you wrote up, I know its very Toreador to watch things that are beautiful, but at the time vych was just a kid when he started watching her right? *



Noticing a resemblance to someone else isn’t really creepy. Maybe Carrick had met someone else in the Montague line that is no longer around. I like what Catulle did there and thought it was pretty cool when I read it again last night. 

As far as Carrick watching Vychtorya when she was little as per the background:
What I posted for everyone to see was the abridged version of the original background I had from another TT game, and I changed the original quite a bit to fit the 6-month embrace timeframe. 

Carrick and Vychtorya’s relationship didn’t start out as an obsession or anything like that, but I think I can see, from the limited amount I posted about him, that it could be seen as a little creepy. So with that, I will try here to ease out any creepiness from Carrick anyone may have read into him.

I have a background mostly from our TT game and modified slightly, describing Carrick's interest and eventual involvement with Vych.
Does anyone think I should post it here in the OOC, or add it to the Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Catulle (Apr 12, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Don't get me wrong, I like what Catulle's doing with him its just a gut feeling.  I think it is partly related to what he said about a resemblence because I am curious as hell about that, but it also has to do with the character history that you wrote up, I know its very Toreador to watch things that are beautiful, but at the time vych was just a kid when he started watching her right?  Sabrina hasn't read it, so of course she'll treat him as her uncles friend and confidant, someone to trust. *




A parallel which hasn't quite slipped me by... 

Tory - I'd certainly like to read over the story. Either here, on the Rogues' Gallery or by e-mail would be great by me.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 14, 2003)

Please note that this is not a full version either, but longer than what was originally posted here from the question and answers we all originally did. He has since been turned over to our awesome ST to run as he sees fit for the Chronicle. 
If you have questions, please feel free to ask me in the OOC thread or via e:mail whichever you feel most comfortable with.

Lord Carrick Ashton attended the lavish parties Vychtorya’s family threw for many years before they met. The family line provided him with social gatherings he craved; not to mention easy “food” of a certain refinement. (LOL)
One night he noticed Vychtorya attending and dancing at one of the parties. Vychtorya was 8, and his attraction to her was innocent at that time – caught by her preciousness and bearing. Carrick was impressed and taken with her ability to find a story in music and express it to an audience. It was her ability to weave a story through her dance and words that caught his attention. So from that night on, he would pop in from time to time, sitting outside her retreat and listening to the inseparable pair. 
Vychtorya had a very special bond with her mother. Dancing to music, acting out stories, and dressing up in costume was something they did well into Vychtorya’s late teens up until her mother died (was killed) a month after her 21st birthday masquerade ball (which is the FIRST time Carrick makes himself known to Vychtorya. He left her with only his name and without memory of his face). He toyed with the idea of embracing her that night as well as several times right after the death of her mother, but he did not want her to live eternity with that much fresh pain in her heart.

As Vychtorya got older, Carrick’s feelings for her grew. Although he is a Toreador and humans hold a special place in his dead heart, his strong feelings for Vychtorya came as a bit of a shock to him as he had never had that powerful of a feeling for a human before her. He felt the emptiness in Vychtorya’s heart and soul without her mother. He knew she was reading heavily about the occult, sparked by both her mother’s death and her plans to pursue a career as a curator. He had kind of hoped she wouldbecome a dancer, pursue acting or modeling instead, and she did dabble with them amongst her focused academic studying. He knew what a special time her birthdays had been when her mother was alive. So on Vychtorya’s 30th, in the family home she loved so much, Carrick became a part of her life. 

Vychtorya felt a part of her soul had been returned, and soon fell in love with him. This love was pure, uninfluenced by Carrick’s powers. Later that year, he took her on a short jaunt from Switzerland to show her his club, “The Sanctuary”, in France. Having been granted permission by the Prince, Carrick gave Vychtorya the choice of life eternal. Vychtorya accepted the gift of her own free will. Then about six months later (give or take as you will) they came to dwell in New York City, and Vychtorya’s club was born.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 14, 2003)

I think the one that Shalimar was talking about was the longer one that you had hosted on your site.  The one where you provided a link to that had included both Nikolai and Vcyhtorya's histories?


----------



## Catulle (Apr 14, 2003)

Hiya all,

Thanks for the info, Tory. I was sure I had read something along those lines somewhere before, but I couldn't quite place the source.

I think things are moving sufficiently to dole out a little more experience; as per usual - one point each with bonuses to Sabrina and Caitlyn this time around. I expect the rest of you will be getting plenty of spotlight time in the near future, though... On the other hand, I expect some of you will be wanting to buy up disciplines in the near future (you know who you are )

Otherwise:- Gabriel Blood of Potency (cost: 1 blood); 9,9,7,5,5,3,3,2,1 = 2 successes. (See, _that's_ how I normally roll for that power...) Rendering Gabriel either 8th generation for 1 hour, or 9th generation for 2 hours. Your choice, Ash.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

yay exp points! 

Barry - hmm that signature looks quite familiar, hehe  I like it though


----------



## Catulle (Apr 15, 2003)

I must note, though, that it doesn't refer to my _present_ relationship... (otherwise, she'll kill me).

On the other hand, I'm unlikely to post anything beyond what I do in the next few hours today, on account of having a birthday (yay!). But you guys can look after each other, right? 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 15, 2003)

(this is reapersaurus)
Happy Birthday, big guy!
And don't do anything you won't remember in the morning!


----------



## Catulle (Apr 15, 2003)

Cheers, dude.

Okay - we're hitting combat in the graveyard, so I thought I might add a few corrolories here:-

The three who made Auspex rolls are effectively forewarned by their instincts, getting an action in a pre-round.

Now, none of them are close-in enough to tussle with poor Officer Brandt (it'll take an action to get there, and it could be that 'first up' action). What they can also do is spend blood (up to generation maximum per turn expenditure, doesn't take up the action). If they do so to power Celerity, the additional actions occur on the _next_ turn (the one where everybody gets a go). I'm not worrying about initiative for the preliminary round, since I figure you won't really interact with each other a whole lot (I could be wrong, though).

Note that blood can be spent to increase physical abilities (on a 1/1 basis), power disciplines, and heal damage, but the _total_ spent in a round can't exceed generational limit (10th=1; 9th=2; 8th=3; 7th=4; 6th=6).

After this, everybody checks initiative (it's 1d10+wits+dexterity (can be blood-enhanced)); so let me know what your intentions are (blood and action wise), and I'll try mapping that onto a combat.

I've probably missed something, so let me know if you have any questions. I expect the first combat to be a bit messy, so apologies in advance...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2003)

I reposted because what I had posted would have occured if Max wasn't seen. Did Brandt fire at Max or is it still a stand off style situation? I'll change my post if he's already fired.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 15, 2003)

Well, he's bringing the gun to bear. To Max's eyes he may never fire it, or then again... you decide. But no gunfire yet.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> I must note, though, that it doesn't refer to my present relationship... (otherwise, she'll kill me).
> 
> On the other hand, I'm unlikely to post anything beyond what I do in the next few hours today, on account of having a birthday (yay!). But you guys can look after each other, right?
> ...





lol that's always good to know - but I thought it was very romantic in a rather tortured sort of way.

Happy B'Day!

And remember...moderation is a fatal thing.  Nothing succeeds like excess.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2003)

Happy B'Day!

I used Blood of Potency. What was the result?

Just to be clear: Do I have time to try a Domination before the cop starts shooting?


----------



## Catulle (Apr 15, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Otherwise:- Gabriel Blood of Potency (cost: 1 blood); 9,9,7,5,5,3,3,2,1 = 2 successes. (See, that's how I normally roll for that power...) Rendering Gabriel either 8th generation for 1 hour, or 9th generation for 2 hours. Your choice, Ash.*




Regards,

Barry

(none too good at the old hand-eye co-ordination right the now...)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...




I'll take 8th for an hour. Thanks


----------



## Catulle (Apr 16, 2003)

Duly noted.

Ash - I'll wait 'till tomorow and then resolve the graveyard moment; some other character may interfere, after all... I fancy your chances, though.

While on the topic of combat; is it alright for me to assume that, unless stated otherwise, your character will try to evade any attacks that come their way as best they are able?

Jemal man/subterfuge vs. Vychtorya per/etiquette - 9,9,5,4,2 vs. 10,6,6,6,1,1 = 0 successes net. An inking of Jemal's attention, then (since he has to try to conceal the look).

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 17, 2003)

Catulle - here's a silly question:
I don't have pen and paper on my character sheet.
Did one come with the Investigation 1 dot tool kit?  

I'm thinking of having Nikolai take the piece of wood from the scene - it hits a bit too close to home for his comfort.
Does the scene look like it was already noted and/or catalogued?
How much of the scene has been disturbed, or combed thru?
Are we the first group on site, or were there cops already here that could describe that there is a piece of evidence (the scrawled-on piece of wood) missing?

And yes, if I don't post something, please assume Nikolai would be evading attacks and looking for an opportunity to interject, either physically or verbally.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Catulle - here's a silly question:
> I don't have pen and paper on my character sheet.
> Did one come with the Investigation 1 dot tool kit?  *



*

I cannot think of an earthly reason why not.

And hey - feel free to loot away; I'll post more details of the scene as things become a little less fraught.

I figured the assumption of defence would be a sensible one for all concerned.

Regards,

Barry*


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 21, 2003)

OK - back to a question about storing old blood for vampires:

It says in the book (pg 140, as Shalimar referenced) that old blood is not as satisfying as fresh blood.
The only other thing it says (about non-elder blood) is that many vampires refuse to drink old blood.

Catulle - what is "many"?

What I'm getting at, is that if you see our vampire world as a world where vampires drink old blood, than I would think that significantly effects the entire community, and even profoundly impacts their society.

For example, there would be a cottage industry in blood banking.

There would be 100 times more emphasis placed on bottling blood than there is currently on bottling wine IRL.
There would be entire harvests, and probably another industry that finds, stores, and preserves just the best vitae, collected from either unwilling humans who happened to have tasty blood, kept captive ad used as a blood battery, or there would be herds considting of Ghouls who have tasty blood.

I don't remember ever reading about these kinds of necessary (IMO), logical aspects of vampire society existing, which all stem from the ability to store old blood for mainstream vampire use.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 21, 2003)

Blood banking is mentioned in Gilded Cage. My take on it is, while most vampires wouldn't drink old blood if given a choice between it and new blood, ALL vampires like to know that they have something in case of emergency.

Blood banking is indeed important to kindred. In fact, Gabriel has interests and contacts in that particular sphere of influence. While most kindred wouldn't normally touch the stuff, they'll happily spend a great deal of cash or offer some considerable favors if they are starving. I bag of blood is usually looked at sort of a first aid kit. Normally you have no use for it, but if you need it, you'll be thankful you have it.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 22, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *OK - back to a question about storing old blood for vampires:
> 
> It says in the book (pg 140, as Shalimar referenced) that old blood is not as satisfying as fresh blood.
> The only other thing it says (about non-elder blood) is that many vampires refuse to drink old blood.
> ...



Well, how long is a piece of string?

More seriously, and like  an awful lot of questions in the World of Darkness milieu, there aren't any definite answers.

I think that's a way of saying old blood is like the McDonalds of vampire cuisine. It keeps them going, but they could be having so much better. It's a subsistence diet, and potentially the hallmark of an inept hunter (one reason the Sabbat tend to people, rather than blood).

On the other hand, it's the sign of a genteel host to provide something for ones' guests... and there can be a connoisseur angle to it all (just ask a Ventrue).

That said, look to the way the Camarilla treats those clans that tend not to feed after the 'traditional', or 'done' fashion (all broad generalisations, of course); the biggest blood-bankers are likely the Giovanni (partly out of the necessity of their clan weakness) who are most definitely persona non grata in higher Kindred circles. The notoriously untrustworthy Tremere rank in a little way after, with a bewildering array of magical means to store, read and affect blood. The ostracised Nosferatu and Gangrel often don't feed on humans at all (yuck!).

The 'higher' clans all tend to emphasise maintainance of a herd rather than blood-banking, and for a variety of reasons, not simply the human contact, pride in the tradition of the masquerade or the more pleasing flavour but also for considerations such as it being less suspicious to have a full address book than a 'fridge full of human blood. As Ashrem points out, necessity often calls for desperate measures, and that's when the dirty, dirty blood bankers clean up (so to speak)...

Of course, the 'harvesting' you mention is almost exactly what the Tzimisce did about the 11th-12th centuries, rearing entire populations to serve them after a certain fashion (or fashions). All before the inquisition, though.

All that to one side, defining 'old' is whole other question, though I tend to read a silent 'c' in front of it.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 22, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *
> Of course, the 'harvesting' you mention is almost exactly what the Tzimisce did about the 11th-12th centuries, rearing entire populations to serve them after a certain fashion (or fashions). All before the inquisition, though.
> *




Your talking about the Revenant families. They still exist in the modern nights, though in fewer numbers.

The Lasombra wanted the Sabbat to destroy them, but the Tzimisce wouldn't have it. In the end, the Lasombra backed down to let the Tzimisce keep their "pets" though not as many utilize them in the modern nights and they pretty much do their own thing. Those gifted enough are sometimes recruited into Clan Tzimisce.

My favorite vampire PC of all time was Ashe Bratovich, a Tzimisce embraced out of the Bratovich Revenant family. He was a mean bastard who had a hobby of sculpting kittens into more "interesting" forms.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 22, 2003)

I _was_ referring to their means of maintaining a herd, but it's a fair comment - it does read like a description of the revenancy 'programme', doesn't it? What was I thinking this morning? (Answer: not much) I've edited to get rid of the repeating 'of course' construction, too; nasty habit.

To my mind, the Bratovich weigh in _just_ behind the Obertus (the Constantinople connection had me sold from day one).

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 23, 2003)

Man I'm itching to play in a Sabbat game..


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Man I'm itching to play in a Sabbat game..  *




me too, all this talk about it has made me very interested in playing one myself.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 23, 2003)

Catulle said he was interested as well. So that makes 3 of us. Now we need a storyteller...


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 23, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Catulle said he was interested as well. So that makes 3 of us. Now we need a storyteller...  *




4 if you'd have me - Tzimisce or if independant would be allowed, Followers of Set.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 24, 2003)

Tory Adore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 4 if you'd have me - Tzimisce or if independant would be allowed, Followers of Set.  *




The Sabbat branch of the clan are called the Serpents of the Light and they aren't considered independant from the rest of the Sabbat like the Setites are from the Camarilla.

Yea... the Tzimisce are cool.  That is definatly what I'll be playing.

Still need a storyteller. Should I start a thread begging for one?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> Yea... the Tzimisce are cool.  That is definatly what I'll be playing.
> 
> Still need a storyteller. Should I start a thread begging for one? *




That was what I had in mind myself...a lovely evil cold-blooded killer that quotes poetry and literature while she does her damage.  Gives me a chance to play my Brujah-Scourge wannabe as Tzimisce. (though I'm seeing a pattern here with all three of us...hehe)

_Holds up a recent severed head_ " Here hung those lips that I have kissed I know not how oft. Where be your gibes now? your gambols? your songs? your flashes of merriment, that were wont to set the table on a roar? Not one now, to mock your own grinning? quite chap-fallen?"

ok start the thread a rolling!  Let's see if we can find a storyteller


----------



## Catulle (Apr 24, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Still need a storyteller. Should I start a thread begging for one? *



Absolutely. Sabbat gooood....

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

oh yeah...a nasty biologist with a penchant for literature...I can see a few pretty interesting things to do to my victims...er...subjects...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

lol!

ok I am officially confused (as opposed to unofficially or usually)

Does anyone else notice this?  

When Cate is friendly, Carrick gets standoffish, but when she becomes withdrawn he's suddenly Mr. Intimate.  Its inconceivable that they could actually be on the same wavelength apparently...hehe...but even more boggling...

When Nathan is grumpy, Carrick is happy.  When Nathan is happy, Carrick is grumpy.  Have they ever been happy or grumpy at the same time?  Cosmic coincidence or nefarious plot device by our storyteller?

_Disclaimer: No criticism intended in above statements only cheery amusement at something noticed._


----------



## Catulle (Apr 24, 2003)

I think the universe just puts things together that way... 'like ships that pass in the night', no?

Seroiusly, read into it what you will (but I think they were kind of on the same level at the party, and at the start of this scene). Hey - maybe Cate brings out the maudlin in the Kindred.  

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> Seroiusly, read into it what you will (but I think they were kind of on the same level at the party, and at the start of this scene). Hey - maybe Cate brings out the maudlin in the Kindred.
> *




lol!!!  Cate makes them tearfully sentimentally drunk?  Well goodness, isn't that a humdinger of an affirmation!  I've always wanted to play a walking alcoholic beverage (yes I get the pun)


----------



## Catulle (Apr 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *yes I get the pun*



(horribly paraphrased, but still) "No, it's not a pun, it's a play on words."

If you haven't already, watch Ridicule (1996) - it's great, not to mention a decent source for V:tM.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *
> (horribly paraphrased, but still) "No, it's not a pun, it's a play on words."
> 
> If you haven't already, watch Ridicule (1996) - it's great, not to mention a decent source for V:tM.
> ...




Picky picky, Mr. Diction.

Yes, you're right, though.  I couldn't think of the correct phrase.  I'm a disgrace to English majors every where. 

Hmm...looks like an interesting movie and sounds like something I would normally like to view.

Why is a great source for V:tM?


----------



## Catulle (Apr 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Why is a great source for V:tM?*



The whole atmosphere of the court with its bitchiness, attention to status and rewarding those who act in a stylish (but appropriate) fashion smacks heavily of the way the Camarilla operates (and the harpies most especially) to my mind. For the same reason, Dangerous Liaisons makes for good viewing, though the backstabbing comes across stronger in the latter.

Regards,

Barry


PS - I don't think I was being 'picky', I think I was being 'pedantic'


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2003)

If its the movie I am thinking of, its about the French Court leading up to the events of the reign of terror.  It goes through a lot of their scheming and struggles to gain power and become useful to the prince.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Catulle [/i][B]
The whole atmosphere of the court with its bitchiness said:
			
		

> *If its the movie I am thinking of, its about the French Court leading up to the events of the reign of terror.  It goes through a lot of their scheming and struggles to gain power and become useful to the prince. *




Dangerous Liasons I have watched and liked quite a bit.  So Ridicule I shall view,  not you worry!  For that kind of witty repartee I usually read books.

P.S.  I would have said 'anal-retentive' but had thought 'picky' sounded better.  _However_, I'll shall enthusiastically agree with pedantic!  

I mean I do have a soft spot for muppets and all. 

EDIT: I figured I should add that I do know what the british slang means


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 25, 2003)

I haven't had much time to post OOC, but 2 quick questions:

1) Kitana - why did you post in Vietnemese, or Korean, or whatever language you used?

2) For the record, I have become lost with the exchanges between Carrick and Cate.
The phrasing has been.....  too difficult to decipher quickly.
At least it's English, tho.  LOL

But unless there's translators for the obfuscative English posts, or the foreign posts, than how is the reader supposed to gain anything from the read?


----------



## Catulle (Apr 25, 2003)

Shalimar - Entirely correct by my recollection; I think we've got the sae film in mind.

Reaper - Noted about the language thing. When/if I get verbally obfuscative, I'll post a clarification here; if I miss something, do feel free to call my attention to it, though. There have been a few quotes flying back and forth (Hardy, in the main) to flesh out the 'artistic/toreador' feel to the scene. I daresay we can talk specifics, too, just give me some time to review and precis.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 25, 2003)

Ah...Dangerous Liasons - a personal favorite of mine 

Edit: Oh yeah! Hey Kit! How cool you should quote Hamlet yesterday! I saw a play,"Seven Ages of Man According to William Shakespeare" Wednesday night. Hee hee another personal fav!

Edit: And part of your last post, R. L. Stevenson?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I haven't had much time to post OOC, but 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1) Kitana - why did you post in Vietnemese, or Korean, or whatever language you used?
> *




Because she *is* asian after all and I figured it was time to add a bit of emphasis to that.  I know no one will understand unless they know the language (which is in this case Chinese) so it adds a bit of foreigness and exotic to her.  Its a great plus to understand, but otherwise its not a huge loss.

However if you ever need me to translate anything, just ask and I'll post the translation here.  Though mind you I'm not the best translator in the word either.

It also doesn't help that I think in different languages depending on my mood of the moment.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 2) For the record, I have become lost with the exchanges between Carrick and Cate.
> The phrasing has been.....  too difficult to decipher quickly.
> At least it's English, tho.  LOL
> ...




Well, its supposed to be artisic - the Toreador and the artist framed by poetry - I believe is how Barry put it one time.  Its just something that came about accidently when Barry first quoted back Keats to me.  If you ever need an explanation, feel free to ask and I'll provide one (from Cate's side of things).

Basically, its lots of fun for Barry and me so we do it.  Don't worry sometimes at least I know I get stumped by Barry and have to think a for a minute or two to remember where I read it before. (I hope I have stumped him a few times too!)

You gain the feel for the scene, and perhaps the mysteriousness of the character.  Cate is exotic and artistic.  As for Carrick, you get to see his Toreador side in action.  Those are the things I hope readers gain from the post.   Anything else (like all the double meaning and layers)  is just extra bonus candy.

EDIT:

Barry and I do pick very famous quotes and lines so I'm sure if you dump them into a search engine something should show up if that helps.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *<snip>There have been a few quotes flying back and forth (Hardy, in the main) to flesh out the 'artistic/toreador' feel to the scene. <snip>*




a FEW quotes....?  hehe....well I agree though, there are alot of posts now and it would be better if asked a specific question so we can provide an answer.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

Tory Adore said:
			
		

> *Ah...Dangerous Liasons - a personal favorite of mine
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah! Hey Kit! How cool you should quote Hamlet yesterday! I saw a play,"Seven Ages of Man According to William Shakespeare" Wednesday night. Hee hee another personal fav!
> 
> Edit: And part of your last post, R. L. Stevenson? *





Yes, have your read the book?  I love how its all letters.

I haven't seen that play.  Unfortunately where I work now is about 3 hours away from NYC so I don't get to go in for theatre (or art and culture for that matter) as much as I used to.  I did write a thesis on Hamlet and its one of my favorite of the Shakespeare plays.  Of course really love all his work but there are a few ones in particular I love.

Actually all if it is from Stevenson.  Part from one of his famous ironic essays and the other from one of his poems.  It's in response to Carrick's paraphrased quote from Stevenson.


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 25, 2003)

No I haven't, but I have seen it on the shelf and often thought about it. 

Shakespeare is near and dear to my heart. Many recitations in highschool and college for me 

I recognized the poem, but not the essay. Another among my favs though - hee hee.

So seeing your last post and being intrigued, how many languages do you speak and understand fluently if I might ask? 

I can speak a lot of languages, but I can't understand a word I'm saying unless it's in Spanish. LOL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tory Adore _*
> So seeing your last post and being intrigued, how many languages do you speak and understand fluently if I might ask?
> 
> I can speak a lot of languages, but I can't understand a word I'm saying unless it's in Spanish. LOL *




er...I think Krizzel made a running tally of it in the Resident Evil at one time.  He listed every language he thought I knew.

Honestly, the languages all sort of blur at this point.  Meaning I can hear several at the same time and understand it without having to distinguish.  I'm much better at reading languages than I am at speaking them fluently.

I can sing in nearly any language (and have) so best not to try and count that number.

um...here goes...keep in mind that they are at extremely varying degrees of proficiency....English (variants American and British), Vietnamese (variants North, South and Central), Spanish (variant mostly from Mexico), Japanese, Italian, French, Latin (only really relating to poetry, music and science), Chinese (mandarin and cantonese), Korean, Swedish (very _very_ poorly since its my newest fad and I am learning it off and on)

Out of all of them...I am very fluent in English (of course), Vietnamese, Spanish...and it used to be French but I forgot too many of the vocabulary words and now sound like a French 3rd Grader.

that's all I can remember, I'm sure if I miss any, Krizzel will chime in like before


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I haven't had much time to post OOC, but 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1) Kitana - why did you post in Vietnemese, or Korean, or whatever language you used?
> 
> ...




1)  Do you really have to know what was said?  I mean, if it fits her character to think to herself in another language, whats the harm, its not like anyone else should know what it is she is thinking.

2)Cate and Carrick seem to be fine with it and its in character, so they shouldn't need to dumb themselves down.  So long as the only 2 people who need to understand the scene understand it, whats the harm.  Its for Barry and Kit's personal enjoyment, since they are the only 2 in the scene, it doesn't affect anyone else in the slightest bit so knowing what is said is at best useless and at worst going to be useful for meta-gaming.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *1)  Do you really have to know what was said?  I mean, if it fits her character to think to herself in another language, whats the harm, its not like anyone else should know what it is she is thinking.*



Hmmm...  you take a very different approach to gaming than I do.

I feel that the whole point of this Game is to share our idea of our characters with the ST and the other players in the game.
If we do it well, than people will know where our characters are coming from, and maybe be able to riff off our play and combine for some neat inter-action in-character.

So to post thoughts in character that the other viewers can't decipher is completely alien to me, since it's not contributing to the whole purpose of the game, *for me.*

It's somewhat baffling to have stuff being posted that is not for our reading: if it's not for us to read, than why is it being posted?







> 2)Its for Barry and Kit's personal enjoyment, since they are the only 2 in the scene



I agree, the scene is obviously just for their enjoyment.
That's why I stopped trying to decipher what was being said/intimated/referenced.

I don't have the time to look up what they're saying.
I was just getting across to them that feedback - that they're interplay is losing the reader.
If that's what their intent/purpose is, than of course, they are perfectly free to continue posting however they wish.


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 26, 2003)

I think it is great flavor actually, and I’m sure there will come a time (and as I remember a little Spanish has already graced our story earlier on) that all of us might dabble a bit with different languages. But I personally enjoy reading everyone’s posts, and in my opinion it detracts instead of adds to our story if I can’t translate something that was obviously important enough, and important to our story mind you, to take the time to type out. Whether it takes someone 2 seconds or 5 minutes to type in another language (or even english) makes no difference to me as I appreciate the work regardless of the time it took to put forth for flavor. I care enough about and appreciate the effort that people have taken in their posts to _want_ to know what they are thinking, saying, reading, singing, and I read each and every post with the same passion. I like the quotation of poetry and lyrics, and anything else that boasts a reality type feeling to our very cool story. I don’t need a translation per se, I just need to know which language it is so I can get close to understanding what is being presented. I mean why not just say, “He thinks to himself in French.” If we can’t understand it anyway, why bother typing up the phrase – for visual flavor?? Okay, maybe, but still…. I know what French sounds and looks like. For me personally I don’t need to see the words unless it’s translatable, but I can see the other viewpoints that have been brought up too. 

So to each his own opinion be, and I hope no one will take offense should any of you receive an e:mail from me asking for a translation if I can’t get it for myself. Please take it as I cared enough about your writing and hard work to ask, because that is how it will be ment, with heart.  

Okay guys/gals, I beg of you not to harsh me here. J Pleeeaaase? Just an opinion. I know how some of you feel about stats, and trust me when I say I am cool with your viewpoint even if I don’t completely concur with it. I use and see stats as guidelines for characters, not as something set in stone that can not change or develop with time. It just helps me the player get a feel for a character visually. I, personally as a reader and/or a player, am unable to tell if interplay is in line with a character or not as some character stats are gone from the Gallery. And yes, before it is taken there, I know it is not my job to manage or worry about that. We have a very capable ST that does his hobby very well, so we don’t have to worry about such things. I do think it okay to voice opinions about it though.

Happy writing everyone! I look forward to reading our future works of art, and looking back at the one we are all creating together.

Tory


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't mind being asked for a translation or an explanation for the literary allusions.  One of the things I had thought about becoming once was an English professor and one day I might actually do that when I retire.  It gives me great pleasure to analyze and explain the weavings of literary allusions in many of my writings.

Just post asking for one and I'll post an answer to it so everyone else can benefit as well (to hell with whether or not they want to listen to me be didactic but hopefully not pedantic!)

The only thing though, there are alot of secrets with Cate so I won't be able to tell you everything other than "it hints at  something".

I know there are many different playing styles in the game and one of the good things is that we all seem to get along quite well with the myraid of styles.

Just so that everyone knows beforehand, I suscribe to the playing style where I prefer player characters to find out things about my character by talking with them so I rarely spill any secrets through thoughts except for foreshadowing.  I also rarely ever provide an explanation for the motivations of my characters unless its obvious.

Exceptions are when I agree with another player to work a subplot out to play our characters off one other.  Then I don't mind discussing any motivations with the player.  

The number one thing I really don't like is the use of outside knowledge of my character by other players to assume anything about her unless its based off her description, action or words during a scene in which the other player character is present.  It ranks up there with someone else posting an action or reaction for your character w/out your permission. (the  ST and any player I'm working a subplot with is the exception of course)  

I find great fun in discovering things about other characters via conversation.  It provides for great unscripted character development and also, not knowing how someone else will react is interesting.

I hope this helps to further the understanding of differing playing styles.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *(to hell with whether or not they want to listen to me be didactic but hopefully not pedantic!)*



too late.   *



			Just so that everyone knows beforehand, I suscribe to the playing style where I prefer player characters to find out things about my character by talking with them so I rarely spill any secrets through thoughts except for foreshadowing.  I also rarely ever provide an explanation for the motivations of my characters unless its obvious.
		
Click to expand...


*My take on this approach is that it leads to the situation where the other players don't know what your character is really like, or really wants, or really feels.

In my eyes, a character thought or action or expression that another player doesn't get, is an almost-wasted thought or action.
I don't play online games to listen to myself talk - unless what I'm saying is heard, and understood, than I might as well be writing my own story.*



			The number one thing I really don't like is the use of outside knowledge of my character by other players to assume anything about her unless its based off her description, action or words during a scene in which the other player character is present.
		
Click to expand...


*I completely agree here.
So much so, that I will not beat around the bush here. LOL
_stands on table and points at Festy - "Festy, please stop doing this!_" 

Oh, and to be fair, I'll mention the example that pops up to the top of my mind (tho it was done with good intentions):
When Kitana looked into Nikolai's eyes from across a room in the first scene and read what he'd just THOUGHT. *



			I find great fun in discovering things about other characters via conversation.  It provides for great unscripted character development and also, not knowing how someone else will react is interesting.
		
Click to expand...


*I think conversation is an incredibly overrated way of getting across a character's complexity of motivations and feelings and thoughts.
It is too restrictive (i.e. almost noone actually would say to another person many things that actually let them in on what they're thinking), too open to misinterpretation, and most importantly too dependant on the other player saying the right things to flow the coversation in the direction that will reveal your character's motivations.*



			I hope this helps to further the understanding of differing playing styles.
		
Click to expand...


*and likewise.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *too late.
> *




Oh I know, but I have to try!



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> In my eyes, a character thought or action or expression that another player doesn't get, is an almost-wasted thought or action.
> I don't play online games to listen to myself talk - unless what I'm saying is heard, and understood, than I might as well be writing my own story.
> *




Yes I agree, but you can't please all players so I really just please myself in my posts.  And the ones who don't understand can always speak up and ask.  I like mystery and if there's something that the PC doesn't get, the PC can speak up or wonder or try to find out.  It takes the fun out of it if everything was so easy to find out.

But I do make sure that what she is doing or what she is saying is clear.  Of course, sometimes what she's saying is absolutely meant to be mysterious and have many levels.




> _Originally posted by reapersaurus _*
> Oh, and to be fair, I'll mention the example that pops up to the top of my mind (tho it was done with good intentions):
> When Kitana looked into Nikolai's eyes from across a room in the first scene and read what he'd just THOUGHT.
> *




Oh I totally forgot that I had done that!  Though I don't remember taking it from Nik's thoughts, only the expression or something that Nik had.  At that point I was trying to get used to reading your writing style.  LOL, no worries though.  Cate forgot it as soon as she thought it.  So clean slate.  I hadn't decided exactly how I wanted to play her at that point.



> _Originally posted by reapersaurus _*
> I think conversation is an incredibly overrated way of getting across a character's complexity of motivations and feelings and thoughts.
> It is too restrictive (i.e. almost noone actually would say to another person many things that actually let them in on what they're thinking), too open to misinterpretation, and most importantly too dependant on the other player saying the right things to flow the coversation in the direction that will reveal your character's motivations.and likewise. *



*

I suppose that could happen.  But I thought Carrick and Cate's  + Nathan and Sabrina's long conversations went really well.  They learned alot about each other in different ways plus at the same time (and more importantly) developed connection with each other.

Without conversation, how are characters supposed to become friends and develop a connection?  Its a little easier with a child as in Sabrina's case she's just an adorable child and nearly everyone is enamored of her innocence.  With adults though, the only way to develop a real connection is through conversation.*


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 27, 2003)

The bottom half of Vych's green dress in the picture (that finally worked) is not a bikini swimming suit bottom eventhough it looks like that. It just looks like that in the picture, 'cause it's croped right there. In the full length version, the solid green piece in the bottom, middle half of the dress actually continues down the middle frontside and middle backside to the floor, and she doesn't have the long sleeve chiffon duster (jacket) on. I just didn't like the other picture I have of it as well as this one.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

Quit waving that steak in front of Jemal, he's running out of drool.


Seriously, though, awesome posting and nice pics for visualization, too.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi all,

Suffice to say the weekend was a little more busy than I had anticipated, and I'll bring things up to speed over the course of the day. Sorry about the delay.

To throw in on the communication thing, I think there has to be an aspect of writing for the audience, as well as for the characters in the scene. We're all playing the game for fun, and as I see it a fair amount of that aspect of an RPG comes from the passive as well as the active; we play to see other people play as well as to portray our own character (that's some of the point of using the horrible term 'storytelling game'). That said, I also think we're all well-enough adjusted to differentiate between what the character knows and what we, as readers, know.

Oh and, by the by, last night I saw Evanescance's video for Bring Me To Life. On Kerrang! TV. At prime-time. Yay.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

> _originally posted by reapersaurus_
> ...stands on table and points at Festy - "Festy, please stop doing this!"




_Festy backs up and raises hands_

Sorry, sorry, Max was just taking a stab at what could have caused the outburst, he isn't certain he was just guessing. Nikolai doesn't seem to be the mentally unstable type, cos of the  calm and collected appearance and all. So he thought something struck a cord in him since he got so animated all of a sudden, Max does have a degree in psycology after all. If my posts contain material which you consider to be metagamed let me know and I'll delete it or just edit it approproately.

Apologies,
Festy_Dog


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 28, 2003)

Hate to break in with something off topic but...

*Shalimar*

You still in Valkys' Call of Cthulhu game? I havn't seen you post since it picked back up.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2003)

I haven't checked it since Valkys said it was dead and the posting had stalled out.  if its just 1 or 2 people posting its still dead as far as I can tell.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 28, 2003)

I think everyone is back. It's still a little slow, but it's moving.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey all,

I've assumed Gabriel would want to spend a point of temporary Willpower to boost the chances of success on that Dominate roll (it'd require a few successes to work 'properly'), is that okay?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 28, 2003)

Yea. Spend the Willpower. I definatly need this one to work.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 28, 2003)

All done as requested.

To un-obfuscate the text in the music room a little, Caitlyn was paraphrasing R.L. Stevenson's The Unfathomble Sea (as well as starting off with Stevenson's own 'quotation' of Horace from the Roman Odes (Odes III, I)) in Kit's last post and Carrick quoted J. Masefield's Sea Fever in response.

I still have no idea what the (I assume to be) Vietnamese translates as. 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 28, 2003)

tsk tsk tsk!

You miss that she also paraphrased part of the _Virginibus Puerisque_ essay, after _the Unfathomable Sea_ with great wryness intact and intended completely.

And that was actually Chinese not Vietnamese.  Vietnamese is very difficult to do on enworld without access to something to give it the proper accents so I might not be using it too often.

(ok now I'm definitely being pedantic - a fie on your house McIvor!)

EDIT: You can of course always sign onto MSN and attempt to kick my derriere for being so cheeky


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 28, 2003)

Help!
Catulle, I don't want to ask on the IC thread (don't want to intrude on the wonderful sense of dread that's going on in the graveyard), but from your post, it specifically states that Max sees the feral's face melt.

Does Nik see it that way?

Either way, I'm planning on having Nik grab the thing, ask Gabe to Dominate it to sleep (even if it's 'melted' and 'dead'), and bring it back to Estevez to see what info they can extract from it.

And does Nikolai's Occult 4 and 1 in Occult Library and Ancient Texts 3 translate into me being able to have Nik identify vampire powers when they are used?
If there's one vamp character who would have a vested interest in knowing vampire powers (kinda like having a book that details the powers the different clans use), it'd be Nikolai.

He would have made it a point to catalogue every rumor, every known account, every conversation with humans and vampires that dealt with what powers vampires can bring to bear over the years.

In fact... how much of vampire powers are commmon knowledge within the Camarilla?

And how much knowledge of secretive powers could Nikolai have found out, from his intense interest in them, either from vampires he would have manipulated/subterfuged into talking about their powers, or from info he got from his Tremere Elders, freely given from Nik's frequent questioning about them?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

John Masefield's _Sea Fever_, _A Wanderer's Song_

Well what I've been doing is after recognizing the quote that Barry posted, I paraphrase something else from the same writing and then paraphrase something from another writing by the same author to let him know I recognized it.  

Sometimes I quote someone else at the end of it and Barry returns the favor.  A harmless word game.

I hope this disclosure thing isn't going to become a trend as I do have alot of fun guessing what is a quote, where it came from and working a good response back into the story. Of course, every poem I choose to quote from has a significance to the scene which makes it fun for me as well.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Sometimes I quote someone else at the end of it and Barry returns the favor.  A harmless word game.*



Hey, knock yourselves out.
Just realize that it decreases the amount of interest in your posts for other players.

Simple reason : the more often the reader has to 'turn off' (their interest due to not digesting what's written), the more likely they are to not read subsequent posts.

My approach is that if I'm going to bring my RL knowledge into a game, it has to be a very good fit for the character.

But you guys seem to be having fun with it, so obviously doowhatchyalike.


----------



## Catulle (Apr 29, 2003)

Reaper - 

As I saw it, Nikolai was a little distracted working his thaumaturgy and fighting down a frenzy to be attentive to the immediate scene (that magic being the present focus of his _vengeful_ flaw as well). Though it would be pushing it for him to miss it entirely... I'd have thought he'd pick up about the point of the 'death-rattle' - maybe that breaks him out of the trance (still scrapping with his beast, mind). Sound reasonable to you?

Vis a vis intimate knowledge of vampiric powers... leave it with me, I'll work out something as a rule of thumb and post on this one tonight (I should have seen that question coming a while back, too).



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *My approach is that if I'm going to bring my RL knowledge into a game, it has to be a very good fit for the character.*



This, I think, is a credo to live by.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Apr 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Quit waving that steak in front of Jemal, he's running out of drool.
> Seriously, though, awesome posting and nice pics for visualization, too. *



Vych says, "that's what Jemal gets for looking good enough to eat."  

I'm happy you like the pictures and the posting.


----------



## Catulle (May 1, 2003)

Well, I find myself apologising again about the slow turnaround in the full knowledge that this weeekend is going to see me out of action for most of the time. I'll try to do a response tomorrow from work (sssh!) to anything you get up to between now and then.

Insofar as powers go, I'll try a roll-based mechanism if in doubt; 6 plus power level, -2 difficulty for an in-clan, +2 for a discipline outside the 'base nine' off int/occult. Some, of course, will be pretty obvious and well-known outside of this context (Form of the Beast, for example). Do people think that would work, be useful, or what?

On the other hand, it's xp time again... everybody gets one with the bonus going to Gabriel, Max and Nikolai as they get their hands dirty in the graveyard. If you want to spend anything, get in touch with me.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

ut oh!  Carrick is happy again  ...which means...why yes...Nathan is sad  They are an odd duo aren't they?


----------



## reapersaurus (May 2, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Insofar as powers go, I'll try a roll-based mechanism if in doubt; 6 plus power level, -2 difficulty for an in-clan, +2 for a discipline outside the 'base nine' off int/occult.
> Do people think that would work, be useful, or what?*



That sounds quite appropriate to me.

And Nik's specialty comes into play there, too. (Kindred Lore)  

So for example, The Mask of a Thousand Faces Obfuscation power, Level 3 would be difficulty 9.
Nik would have 8 dice + specialty to use for knowing the power or not.
I didn't see a roll for Nik re: Obfuscate 3....  In the attempts to catch up my end of the story, and convenience, I'm planning on rolling for unimportant character rolls like this when they come up, to help me decide what direction I should take with Nikolai in the scene(s) (if that's OK with you Catulle).
Nik rolled 10,10,5,5,4,3,3,1 reroll 7,2, successes 1

About the game, I haven't had time lately, either.  
I was struggling with how much I should have Nikolai react to Max's last post in the graveyard.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

I thought this might be interesting...its an old television series I believe.  Good for a look through, some things though are eeriely parallel to our own stories.

http://www.cyberpursuits.com/heckifiknow/kte/default.asp


----------



## reapersaurus (May 3, 2003)

Kindred the Embrace is a legendary cult show.

Most outspoken people claim it's a joke of a show, with terribly inaccurate/laughable portrayals of vampires, but it is very enjoyed by many people, and remembered much more than its short run on TV would have warranted, so there is a certain style to the show that was unique enough to go down in TV (cult) history.

I saw it years ago, after the initial run, but our gaming friends actually got the DVD recently.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 4, 2003)

Yes, Shalimar had mentioned it to me and I went and looked it up.  I sort of remember watching the show, but not really that much of it.  Since I didn't know anything about V:tM at the time, much of the nuances to the show was lost on me.

Oh yes, just FYI to everyone, I changed the song to my post to fix the dead link.  Its a song that I thought rather fit the Cate+Nathan moment well.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 5, 2003)

Just want to assure everyone that Festy and I have talked about this little exchange in the graveyard between Max & Nik.

Festy - how far you wanna go with it?
If you want to have a quick combat, it'd probably be VERY instructive for all (least of all myself), and should be fun, as long as noone perceives that we players are fighting.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2003)

> If you want to have a quick combat, it'd probably be VERY instructive for all (least of all myself), and should be fun, as long as noone perceives that we players are fighting.




I don't think you are in danger of that.  I don;t believe anyone here is going to be so inept that they wont know the difference.  Most of us are able to seperate that out, and act according to our character's and not our own personal beliefs.

That said, GO FESTY, (Us Brujah have to stick together), though it wont be much of a fight.  There is a reason Brujah are the warriors of the Clans.  Use celerity and take his guns, without them he loses, period.  Your potence punches punches are equal to one of his gunshots relatively speaking and with celerity you take 2 a turn.  Pump up your stamina, and pound his head in, Nik comes of as such a know it all, elitest, idiot, without any social grace(Notice I said Nik, not Reap, like I said, I know you aren't your character)


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 5, 2003)

Reaper - S'all good, I'm waiting on the roll to see whether Max goes into a frenzy or not, if he keeps in control he just won't fight.

Thanks for the support Shal. 

Maybe Sabrina could show up and be the Brujah teams' cheer leader? 

Then again Jemal and Nathan wouldn't like that much would they?


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Then again Jemal and Nathan wouldn't like that much would they?  *




Jemal wouldn't give a sh*t, because he's quitting the game due to a chlidish, disrespectful, petty little girl named Shalimar who doesn't even have the guts to say that she has such a small opinion of me, instead reffering to me in thinly veiled insults about a 'certain player who holds up the game and doesn't even know how to play his own character correctly'

IF thats true, then fine.  I'm going, and Jemal's going with me.  Shalimar may think Barry plays him better than me, but he's still my character and he's leaving.

And shal, don't even think of pretending to take the moral high-road and offer to leave instead of me, I'm allready gone.  The game's been contaminated by your presence, and I don't want any more of your petty, insulting rudeness.


----------



## Catulle (May 6, 2003)

Sorry about the mess, dude  

If you want to talk, feel totally free to mail me at the usual address. I'd understand if you didn't, though.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2003)

Don't worry, Barry, it's got nothing to do with you.  Call it "Irreconcireable differences between 2 players".

You've been doing an awesome job, and I hope my exit doesn't screw anything up too badly for you.  I'll keep reading, though.

It was fun while it lasted (at least I think so)


----------



## Tory Adore (May 7, 2003)

Hey there everyone 

Just a quick note to pass on for Catulle. There were some troubles in regard to connections when he tried to post earlier, and he just wanted to let us all know he will post again soon. 

Tory


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

FYI in case anyone missed the announcement in the other thread....Krizzel will no longer be playing on enworld.  Feel free to NPC Legba.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 7, 2003)

As I said in the Sabbat post, I am done. That means here as well.

I want to apologize to Catulle for leaving the game in the middle of a wonderful story. You may do as you will with Gabriel. I'm sure he has some story hooks built in that could be useful.

You are a talented Storyteller, and it has absolutely nothing to do with you. Good luck, and best wishes all.


----------



## Catulle (May 7, 2003)

Sorry to lose the gang of you, really. Still, I totally agree with your train of thought; if you're not having fun, it's likely time for a break. Feel free to stay in touch.

So - straw poll time; who's still in, and should I look to recruit some more?

Regards,

Barry

PS - Please don't take my lack of activity on the IC thread as a significant thing; the muse has been a little elusive, though. I'll post from work (sssh!) tomorrow once I'm awake.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

I am still here.

Krizzel's leaving also has nothing to do with anyone on enworld I should mention.  Just a personal issue.

This leaves us tentatively at 5 which is still plenty alright, I think.  New blood (heh heh) would be welcome, of course, as new people always add interesting dimensions to the story.


----------



## Tory Adore (May 7, 2003)

I'm in the game for...well...eternity or until we reach the end of the story. (heehee)  

As for "new blood" (very nice pun by the way Kit - I like it), I'm fine with whatever you feel is the best for the story Catulle. I trust your decisions.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 8, 2003)

I'm in.

I am disappointed in Ash, that he would lack the dedication to see the game thru.
I thought we both had talked about the player's responsibility to stick with a game, etc.

oh, well.

good thing I hadn't made any character attachments between Nik and Gabe, or I would be quite put out.

Speaking of which, how the heck does Jemal's leaving affect especially the character of Sabrina?
What does it do to the Montague storyline?
What of Vychtorya's involvements with Jemal, as he was the only character she could interact with?

Those impacts are what I hold against Jemal, but I understand how it could have happened.
I wouldn't do something like leave a game, since it should never get so personal online.

<snipped a comment I'll add to the Sabbat thread, to keep that mess over there>

edit in: I truly hope it's OK to get across that I'm disappointed in Ash and Jemal's decisions, without people assuming that I'm upset with THEM, or have a problem with them.

I appreciated both their input to the game(s), in fact, that's why I mention that I wish they wouldn't drop gaming.
Not mentioning them would strike me as dismissive of their efforts and contributions in this game, and ignoring them (and their subsequent decision) would be a little head-in-the-sandish for me, and not a healthy precedent for long-term success of a game.

Speaking of which - I'd like to publicly thank Ashrem Bayle for having the idea to ask about having a Vampire game run on these boards - the game wouldn't have happened without yu, and I hope you find a way to have fun with this game again, and decide to come back in.
Ask yourself - is this dropping out something similar to what you felt (some of the same reasoning) when you dropped the DMing of this game?

If so, why did you jump back in as a player here, if it wasn't being fun?
Were you having fun as a player?
If so, why couldn't you continue to have fun as of now?
We can talk thru email, if you don't wanna talk here.

Jemal, I'd like to thank for his creation of the Montague line (as far as I'm aware), a vital cog in the ongoing New York Chronicle.
I would have liked to have seen some of the impassioned approach he displayed at the end more often displayed on in-character (or OOC) posts, since real honesty is refreshing for me to read.

As for this game, for it to continue steaming ahead with its IMO superlative quality of roleplaying overall, I think we as players need to air any problems, if you have any with other players, or else we're just fooling ourselves as to what we're doing together here.

I prefer in front of everyone (for clarification and honesty), but if anyone wants to email any concerns that would have an ongoing impact, on the surface, OR UNDERNEATH the surface, than please don't hesitate to.

We're all adults, and as such shouldn't have a problem if someone has a problem with us. Without communication, or an exchange of ideas, how can we understand other people's issues, or viewpoints?


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2003)

I'm still in, but I'm sad to see Ash and Jemal go. As Reaper made clear they were key elements in the creation of this game, so I wish whatever influenced them to leave could have been worked out. Then again if the problems could have been worked out they wouldn't have left. 

Kitana's suggestion of new blood sounds good.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2003)

I'm still in, as I hope our conversation the other day made clear.  I really am sad to see anyone go, but we are all adults here, so I have to respect the fact that they know things that we don't about their own lives which influenced their decisions.

I don't particularly want to see more added, but f someone reall wants to play, thats up to Barry.


----------



## Catulle (May 8, 2003)

Well that seems reasonably clear, then. I'll get things a-moving again; the plot-level impact shouldn't be colossal (actually, it may well be, but I can keep it within the storyline I had sketched pretty easily).

I'd like to add to reaper's extension of thanks to Jemal, for the things he did behind the scenes as well as in the public view; he was a real asset in my coming on board and shaped the approach I've taken with the story from the out. Likewise, Ashrem is both the reason I found EN World in the first place, and the reason we have a game here. Thank you for that, guys.

I'm thinking of re-recruitment back up to a maximum of 6 players at any given time (so that'd be one, then), starting with mailing the back-list of interested parties (Kalanyr and Ferret IIRC) - thoughts?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 8, 2003)

I'd be lying if I said that my personal life didn't have at least a tiny part to play in this. These games are a way to escape. I come here looking for something positive and fun. When it gets to the point that logging on becomes yet another negative experience, it's time to call it quits.

I appreciate the thanks and I hope you all have a great time. I'll be checking in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

I'll miss you, Ash!  I hope we get a chance to play in another game together.   Maybe I should start up Metal Joe: Vietnam, eh?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 8, 2003)

I'll miss all of you too.  

Actually, I think the next game I join will be a "normal" D&D game. 

I may pop in occasionally to lend my "expertise" about the World of Darkness. That is, assuming Catulle doesn't mind.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

Well good!  Because it won't really be like Vampire for me without seeing your name pop up somewhere  along the way

lol and I was just kidding about Metal Joe, 4 games to DM is already time consuming enough! hehe


----------



## Catulle (May 8, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I may pop in occasionally to lend my "expertise" about the World of Darkness. That is, assuming Catulle doesn't mind. *




Be my guest, any time.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (May 8, 2003)

Ditto on that same note Ash. You are always welcome here.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 8, 2003)

Thanks guys. 

This is still the best place to talk Vampire on ENWorld so I imagine I'll be popping in often to assist Catulle in answering questions and giving advice.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *<snip> I imagine I'll be popping in often to assist Catulle in answering questions and giving advice. *




oooo...sounds like a _threat_....      

"A Monograph on Vampiric Sadism: Why we love it so" by A.R. Bayle


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> "A Monograph on Vampiric Sadism: Why we love it so" by A.R. Bayle *




lol


----------



## reapersaurus (May 13, 2003)

Now that the possibility of combat is passed,  

Catulle - could you do me a favor (if/when you get a chance) and describe how a likely combat scene would have occured then between Max and Nik?

Initiative would have been rolled, right?
Then someone attacks first - if Nik, he'd use the shotgun (Dex+Firearms, any successes at Difficulty 6 (average of 4 or 5) are added to the 8 damage from the shotgun, and can be soaked by Max's Stamina+Fortitude (he has 2 Stamina+armor?))

And that's if Nik only using 1 shot - the shotgun can fire up to 3 a round, and he can handle the penalties fine.
I think Max'd be taking a lot of lethal damage, wouldn't he?

So he needs to spend blood to not be incapacitated?

Max can attack with claws? Would they do STR+1 lethal damage?
No, claws are only for Vicissitude and Protean....  so he could punch, or bite, or something.
And Nik would probably Dodge in addition to attacking, so he'd have a penalty of 2 dice on the shot(s), 3 dice on the Dodge, right?
If Max hits, it's (I'll assume) STR +1 lethal, in addition to his successes on DEX+Brawl maybe, so avg of 3 damage vs. Nik's soak of 2+3 Kevlar armor = 5 --> maybe 1 damage on avg gets thru?

This is modified by Nik's Dodging, and/or Max's Celerity of 2 and Potence of 1 adding to the mix.

But once Nik touches Max with Thaumaturgy level 2 power, isn't the fight over?
Max loses so much blood virtually guaranteed (10 dice, difficulty of 5, avg of 5 successes, Max must spend 5 blood points to fuel his physical powers AND must resist Frenzy now with difficulty of + 5), that he'll Frenzy and be a clumsy fighter.

What I don't know is exactly what happens when Nik shoots him again, making Max (for sure) incapacitated if the first blast(s) didn't.
Doesn't a vamp pretty much HAVE to heal himself with blood if that happens?
And doesn't that take like a full round?
And he won't have any blood left then....  so what happens then?

Thx for the walk-thru, and hopefully this helps other people with the combat system.


----------



## Catulle (May 16, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Now that the possibility of combat is passed,  *



You'll get yours... just you wait 
On to the example (bear with me; this could take a while) -

*Stage One: Initiative*
 - _Roll Initiaive (d10+dex+wit)._ Max rolls and adds 6, while Nikolai rolls and adds 9 (his dex is boosted to 7 with blood IIRC). Both subtract one for their Kevlar... Results are Max 13, Nikolai 16.
 - _Everyone declares their actions._ We'll keep simple for now; Nikolai's going to blast Max with the shotgun, Max is going to wrestle the gun away from the Tremere. Because of the initiative, Nikolai will take his action first.
 - _Declare multiple actions, discipline activation and willpower expenditure._ Sticking with the 'simple' plan, Max will activate Celerity by spending a blood point (it'll be 'on' next round). On his part, Nikolai will spend blood to increase his strength (he wants to hang on to his gun!). He'll spend one point (as he now thinks he'll want to use Thaumaturgy next round and doesn't want to risk a frenzy himself just yet). With these adjustments, Max's blood pool is 8, Nikolai's is 6.

*Stage Two: Attack*
 - Nikolai with the shotgun... dex/firearms yields 9 dice (8 dice post-armour penalty), rolled at difficulty 4 for point blank (note that Max could now abort his action to a dodge by rolling willpower at dificulty 6). The bones come up 10,10,8,6,5,5,3,1 (lightning reflexes won't reroll 10s here) = 5 successes.

*Stage Three: Resolution*
 - A shotgun does 8 base damage; 4 successes from the attack are added as damage dice; 12 damage dice against difficulty 6 come up 9,8,8,7,7,6,6,5,3,2,2,1 = 6 damage.
 - Max rolls soak; stamina of 2 plus 3 for his kevlar vest; 5 dice, also at difficulty 6 come up 9,7,5,3,3 = 2 soak successes.
 - 5 total damage is inflicted, though because it's from a gun, immortal lords of the night like Max (yeah, right!) halve it and then round down (if applicable); 2 health levels.

We then run through stages 2 and 3 for every action in the turn. Though, that said, we shoul give Max a frenzy test for having been physically provoked (diff 8, due to his Brujah clan flaw) - self control 4 gets 10,8,7,4 = 2 successes - good for 2 turns (this and next) before he frenzies.

*Stage Two: Attack*
 - Max's disarm; dex/brawl at diff 7; dice pool 3 (-1 for the armour) = 2 dice, 10,4 = 1 success.

*Stage Three: Resolution*
 - Disarming requires the standard damage check; if 'damage' exceeds the target's str, than the disarm occurs. If not, the attaker's SOL... Str 2 yields 2 dice - 6,6 plus one potence is 3 successes (enough to beat Nikolai's str of 2 (due to blood)). Bye-bye shotgun...



So he needs to spend blood to not be incapacitated?

And Nik would probably Dodge in addition to attacking, so he'd have a penalty of 2 dice on the shot(s), 3 dice on the Dodge, right?
If Max hits, it's (I'll assume) STR +1 lethal, in addition to his successes on DEX+Brawl maybe, so avg of 3 damage vs. Nik's soak of 2+3 Kevlar armor = 5 --> maybe 1 damage on avg gets thru?

This is modified by Nik's Dodging, and/or Max's Celerity of 2 and Potence of 1 adding to the mix.

But once Nik touches Max with Thaumaturgy level 2 power, isn't the fight over?
Max loses so much blood virtually guaranteed (10 dice, difficulty of 5, avg of 5 successes, Max must spend 5 blood points to fuel his physical powers AND must resist Frenzy now with difficulty of + 5), that he'll Frenzy and be a clumsy fighter.

What I don't know is exactly what happens when Nik shoots him again, making Max (for sure) incapacitated if the first blast(s) didn't.
Doesn't a vamp pretty much HAVE to heal himself with blood if that happens?
And doesn't that take like a full round?
And he won't have any blood left then....  so what happens then?



(be right back - I have to run a pack game for a couple of hours...)


----------



## reapersaurus (May 17, 2003)

Catulle - when you get back from the game tonight (and if you're editing your above post), could you add in a couple things?

A shotgun is lethal damage, so it wouldn't be halved.
So that's an average of 4 let's say health levels that Max takes per shotgun blast.
Nik was going to do 2 blasts first round with the Multiple Shots maneuver (not the max of 3).
I know that would decrease the number of initial dice by 2 and secondary attack's dice by 3, but let's assume Max'd take 8 health levels of damage.

What happens then? (and that's all before Max tries to Disarm, right? So would his actions be at a -5 dice pool penalty, or would he be incapacitated, or...?)

And what happens if Nik tried to dodge Max's Disarm attempt?
This would decrease the 2 shotgun blasts by 2 more dice? Or would the Multiple Shots maneuver and the Multiple Action combine to be -3 to the first shot, -4 to the second, and -5 to the Dodge?
The dodge would get 3 or 5 dice to roll (depending on how you think the Multiple Shots & Multiple Action combine), which grants 1, 2 or 3 successes probably. That should stop the Disarm, right? 

Of course, even if Nik lost the shotgun, he has the machine gun he could pull next round and empty the clip after forcing Max to use 5 blood (avg) to up his Dex.

All these rolls happen before Max's Celerity kicks in.
(I love rolling a lot, by the way - the major drawback to playing online is not being able to roll the 10 d10's I specifically got for Vampire.)

So how could Max not end up being incapacitated by the end of Nik's second actions?


----------



## Catulle (May 17, 2003)

Just going to hit a few key points; more to come tonight... I'll update the IC thread then, too.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *A shotgun is lethal damage, so it wouldn't be halved.*



Firearms do bashing damage against vampires. The information on that's tucked away on the firearms chart and another obscure place in the book, though. Shooting for the head would cause lethal damage, but impose a +2 difficulty penalty.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *What happens then? (and that's all before Max tries to Disarm, right? So would his actions be at a -5 dice pool penalty, or would he be incapacitated, or...?)*



With multiple actions, everybody gets one action in descending initiative order, then everybody with actions left gets another (same order), then again and again until they've all taken their full allotment.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *And what happens if Nik tried to dodge Max's Disarm attempt?*



To take a dodge, you'd have to have an action available either committed to dodging (in stage one) or to abort to dodge. But yes, pretty much any attack can be dodged/parried/whatever if that action is available.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Of course, even if Nik lost the shotgun, he has the machine gun he could pull next round and empty the clip after forcing Max to use 5 blood (avg) to up his Dex.*



Quite right. I can cover that in the example when I update it. The disarm action, I threw in to let you guys know about another combat option, to be honest...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (May 17, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Firearms do bashing damage against vampires. The information on that's tucked away on the firearms chart and another obscure place in the book, though. Shooting for the head would cause lethal damage, but impose a +2 difficulty penalty.*



Wow.
I read the combat section three times, and didn't notice those 2 little blurbs.

That is stupifyingly ridiculous to not include that ruling in _the section that details Lethal Damage and Bashing damage._
2 seperate areas, when they write about lethal damage, they specifically include firearms, only to contradict themselves with 2 tucked away references that violate what they write.

I truly was not aware of how clunky the combat system was in V:tM until now.
I'd read for years how people dismissed it as unworkable and limiting, with flawed structure, but I always thought it was kind of neat.
Thanks to this combat example, I finally see what they were getting at, though I always like rolling dice and working thru any combat system, so I'm not exactly a control study group. 

Something else that I was not aware of until you went thru it all the way, Barry:

You do your roll (i.e. Dex+Firearms) and any successes over one apply to damage.
Uh-uh ; Now you have to roll AGAIN!
This double-decrease of damage is fundamentally silly.
It's probably this way because of the prime complaint about Vampire rules: the Difficulty Rating system.
Having only one number to work with that incredibly affects the outcome is a very limiting mechanic, statistically.

Oh, well - I guess all systems have their weakpoints.
I still love the strategy and purity of combat as a gaming challenge more than the subjectiveness and misinterpretations that are inherent in character dialogue, or decriptions of actions.
It's just refreshing after all this discussion and manipulation of word-play to actually have something that is straight-out ; something that can't be taken a different way than intended, something where everyone can have the same approach, not dependant on whether your talk-partner responds the way you'd hope, or whether the scene plays out a certain way.

Thanks a bunch for going thru the example, Barry - it was quite helpful to me.
I have no idea if it helps other players, unless they're interested in combat, but it's only a handful of posts in the big thread.


----------



## Valara (May 17, 2003)

Why didn't Maxwell just use Awe?  effectively stopping Nikolai from attacking, and Nik isn't old enough so for him to use willpower to resist the awe it would be going way over board on meta-game knowledge, I mean it took an elder who was 200 years old who actually had the power awhile to figure it out.

While Nik was fawning he could take one of the guns easily since Nik would want to give it to him.  Max could simply pump a blood into celerity before restarting the fight.  He would restart it with a point blank shotgun to the head, and use his extra action to repeat, without the halving thats too much damage for a vampire to take with so little blood.  Yes Nik could repair a heck of a lot of it immediately by his increased blood spending power but according to the rolls against Max thats 12 lethat damage level, Nik at max can heal 6, leaving him with crippled damage level, no blood, and -5 penalties to all rolls only able to crawl 1 yard a turn.

EDIT: Darn these multiple user ID's

How exactly did Nik get away with carrying a shotgun, and a machine gun in public?  Did he have it all hidden on him in the Cafe when he was sitting?


----------



## reapersaurus (May 17, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Why didn't Maxwell just use Awe?
> 
> While Nik was fawning he could take one of the guns easily since Nik would want to give it to him.  Max could simply pump a blood into celerity before restarting the fight.
> 
> How exactly did Nik get away with carrying a shotgun, and a machine gun in public?  Did he have it all hidden on him in the Cafe when he was sitting? *



Awe is not a combat power, AFAIK : Nik could just spend a Willpower point to resist it, as it says in the description of the Discipline. He also is a specialist in vampire powers - remember his backstory.

What does "While Nik was fawning" mean? I don't understand the reference. As for Max pumping Celerity beforehand and getting the gun away.... that is granting Max full benefits of a surprise scenario - not a even-even footing.

And Nik is still wearing his trenchcoat, and a SMG and a shotgun both can be concealed with a Trenchcoat.
I did have to check their concealabiulity ratings, though, to make sure I'd been thinking right this whole extended scene, beginning with the bum - I wouldn't want to have overlooked something that out-in-the-open.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

Well - I don't believe powers are separated between combat vs non-combat. 

Awe seemed to work well - it seems to take effect almost immediately.  As I have had Presence used on Cate for several times already, I went ahead and looked it up.

Max could just skip awe and go right into Dread Gaze + willpower  to Nik. Also he can add up his successes each turn to basically eat away Nik's willpower until he's completely subjugated without having to do anything.  Of course Max will have been shot first because Nik has initiative so I don't know what that does to everything.

Also, I wasn't going to say anything earlier, but I guess since we bring up the gun subject and since it looks like it will be a big part of the game.  I'd like to know how we are going to deal with the use and carrying of guns in an policed urban setting like NYC.  I'm also going to assume that we want the weapons to be concealable since they've been taken to highly public areas.

A shotgun and machine gun are relatively bulky weapons and difficult to conceal.  They do make concealable SMG holsters that hug the body for the covert military, and a bulky trenchcoat might conceal it, but he'd have to be really careful when sitting down or it'll stick out.  Also keep his trenchcoat buttoned up as the telltale criss cross of the holster will show.  This of course will make it difficult to draw the weapon quickly.

Rifle holsters are a different story altogether, they are designed (at least the ones I've seen) to be worn in the back with the rifle sticking out.  That means without the holster, one hand has to be on it at all times, and you can't sit down or the rifle will be revealed.  Also walking with it will make it very obvious you're holding one to any police officer (or anybody for that matter).  There's a reason why rifles are not exactly the weapon of choice for NYC street toughs.

Pistols I think are the best bet as they are easy to conceal at a moment's notice, if you don't buy a huge pistol that is.  They make plenty of concealable holsters for them and can be put easily under a jacket.  Also they come with nifty (and highly illegal) silencers.  You can of course make your own silencer.

ok end dissertation on guns, hehe.
Festy would know more than me anyway.

EDIT:  Realized we were talking about shotguns. It can be a bit shorter than all out traditional rifle, but still very bulky to conceal.


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2003)

> Awe is not a combat power




Says who?  It can be a very effective combat power.  A hunter comes at me, avoiding my eyes so I can't dominate him, I hit him with Awe so he thinks he is my friend, he wants to make me happy, he stops attacking me.  It means when I ram my potence enhanced little fist through his skull, he didn't see it coming, it is a surprise round.

BTW, there is no such thing as a combat power.  There are only powers, some take longer to use, some are faster, but there is no actual set of powers listed as combat powers.  Some just are effective in combat.  Potence is on in all situations adding to your strength, it just so happens it adds to the damage of your attacks because of the extra strength.  Celerity lets you move 2 times as fast as a human, or more, it can be used in all situations, its a handicap of the player if all they use it for is a fight.

As far as resisting the effects of Awe, well, you have to know you are under the effects, you don't just know that you are under the effects, the emotions would seem natural.  There is a limit on background Reap, just as there is a limit on theory if you can't put it into practice.  Nikolai does not have prescence, so he cannot fully understand it, he does not truly know it.  Think about it this way.  Vychtorya has the discipline at 2 or more dots so she is very much familiar with it.  She was unable to realize she was being affected, and needed Carricks aid to break it.  Nathan, an Elder with over 200 years of existance, years that he had to learn and familiarize himself prescence.  He has it at at least 4 or more dots.  It took him awhile to realize that I affected him.  now flip it the other way.  How long would it take a newly created neonate without the power to realize he is being affected?



> What does "While Nik was fawning" mean? I don't understand the reference. As for Max pumping Celerity beforehand and getting the gun away.... that is granting Max full benefits of a surprise scenario - not a even-even footing.




Who said even footing?  If he hit you with Awe, then he would be getting a surprise round.  You being under the effects think he is your friend it will surprise you when he attacks, hence either a surprise round, or he is acting first and gets his actions first anyway.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2003)

Well it appears the subject of what Max is capable of in combat has come up. In my opinion it appears Reap has taken the wrong actions for him, assuming he'll just use brute force from the word 'go'. I agree with the others in the use of somewhat underhanded tactics to put him off guard, then proceeding to take the surprise actions at his disposal.

Though on the subject of firearms: "Is that a suppressor in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?" 

The ability to conceal a shotgun, is, well, very dependant on the shotgun. Deep pockets on the inside of a trenchcoat could quite easily keep a sawn-off hidden (double barrel/lever action), but one would not take the risk of sitting down or manipulating the clothing to hug the body tighter, possibly exposing the weapon. Under no circumstances though could someone get away with carrying a full size combat shotgun on their person. (I realised I assumed it was a combat shotgun when posting for Max, and how he tried to hide it was incredibly bodgy: slinging it onto his back then covering it with his backpack).

Now onto the subject of sub-machine guns. Sub-machine guns come in a variety of sizes, the Mac-10 happens to be one of the medium size range (one of those guns that look like an Uzi) though the suppressor (if its the one I'm thinking of) would increase its length by 50% at least. There are smaller sub-machine guns, the VP70 and the P9 are just a couple of examples made by H&K (I'm a shameless H&K supporter ).


----------



## reapersaurus (May 18, 2003)

hmm...  OK, let me rephrase my remark of "Awe is not a combat power" to something more precise (since those 6 words generated more response than any questions I've asked yet):

"Awe would not be effective in this simulated combat."

Yes, Nikolai would know about the power (Occult 4 + Occult Library 1, specialty Kindred Lore).
Yes, Nikolai would know it being used on him (Perception 5, Alertness 3 + previous experience).
Yes, Nikolai would resist its effects with Willpower (Willpower 10, Self-Control 4).

Quote from page 171 of the rulebook: 







> Those affected can use Willpower points to overcome the effect....



 I don't read any requirement of meta-gaming to resist it, but if you want an extremely in-character reason that Nikolai would never allow himself (if it was within his power to stop it) to be subjugated by another vampire's will, than all you have to do is remember his backstory.

Shalimar - "What does "While Nik was fawning" mean? I don't understand the reference."

As for guns and concealability:
As I've mentioned before, I don't personally have any knowledge or experience or interest in guns, so I only look at the rulebook, and it says both a SMG and a shotgun are rated T (can be concealed in a trenchcoat).
In RPG's, when it comes to areas of encumbrance and concealability and realisticness of what a character is packing around, I lose interest.
That mainly comes from my opinion that in D&D, no character could actually fight with all the gear they tote around.

More importantly, if memory serves, the only time that Nik would have strained concealment was in the cafe or the taxi, but I felt it was more important to roleplay with Ashrem, and get his backstory into play, than concern myself with the believability of whether anyone would notice Nik struggling into the booth at the cafe.

If you guys have any concerns about the carrying of guns in this Chronicle, please come to an agreement with Catulle, and let me know what you do or do not want Nik doing, since I don't personally have an opinion one way or the other.


----------



## Catulle (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reapersaurus_
> *That is stupifyingly ridiculous to not include that ruling in the section that details Lethal Damage and Bashing damage.*



Try reading an older White Wolf index one day... quite the exercise in frustration.  



> _Originally posted by reapersaurus_
> *Oh, well - I guess all systems have their weakpoints.*



I don't think anybody could argue in all seriousness that the Storyteller system handles combat well or quickly. Though I think it works okay, the PbP environment may be an asset to the flow in that all the (buckets of) dice rolling can be kept together.



> _Originally posted by Valara_
> *Why didn't Maxwell just use Awe?*





> _Originally posted by Festy_Dog_
> *Well it appears the subject of what Max is capable of in combat has come up. In my opinion it appears Reap has taken the wrong actions for him, assuming he'll just use brute force from the word 'go'. I agree with the others in the use of somewhat underhanded tactics to put him off guard, then proceeding to take the surprise actions at his disposal.*



Totally on board with you both, here. I think we're engaged in a (very) hypothetical analysis of the combat system here, rather than a comparison of character "hardness". At least, I hope we are...  Maybe I should have used templates for the example rather than risk misinterpretation, though I think even that may have missed the main point of reaper's question.

Re firearms; I'm happy to go with concealability as written. After a little testing with Helen's and my housemate's replicas, I reckon you can fit a SPAS-12 and an Uzi under a long coat reasonably well if, like me, you're a scrawny kind of guy (and like Nikolai's stats would suggest). Just avoid crowds and well-lit areas; you should be fine. If not very comfortable.

Gun availability, on the other hand, is something I'm going to have to think about a little harder. Not to take anything away at this point, but maybe to tighten up a bit on acquiring the heavy weapons in future. Thoughts?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 18, 2003)

I agree that any US restricted guns should be difficult to get unless you've got some criminal contacts and money for the blackmarket price.  Though keep in mind blackmarket guns can mean recycled murder weapons which can bring a whole new load of problems to the fore.

I only brought up the concealablity because Nik had been walking around to the diner where there are people, sitting there talking to Gabe, walking to the bathroom, and back out and into a crowded taxi (where btw they are extremely antsy about people carrying weapons since taxi drivers get murdered and robbed - it is NYC).  All with the guns stowed away in a trenchcoat.  If he had gone straight there with avoidance, concealablity wouldn't be a problem.  

Although you're quite right, I didn't take into account that Nik is a scrawny guy.

Obviously Nik already already has the guns so the discussion really isn't to take the guns away from him.  Its only for future thought and only because weapons play an important part in combat (now that I see an actual combat scenario) - its not exactly an inconsequential accessory.


----------



## Catulle (May 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *(where btw they are extremely antsy about people carrying weapons since taxi drivers get murdered and robbed - it is NYC).  *



See, in the UK (at least in Birmingham), it's the other way around; unlicensed cabs will pick people up and take them away to be robbed/raped as appropriate... This is why Hackneys are a *Good* thing.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 18, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *See, in the UK (at least in Birmingham), it's the other way around; unlicensed cabs will pick people up and take them away to be robbed/raped as appropriate... This is why Hackneys are a Good thing.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




ew - I'll keep that in mind if I ever end up in England - oh the hidden things they never tell you on the travel channel....


----------



## Catulle (May 18, 2003)

To right. If it's big (like, six passengers) and black, it's government-licensed, if not, just don't touch them... It's more expensive, but worth every penny.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *To right. If it's big (like, six passengers) and black, it's government-licensed, if not, just don't touch them... It's more expensive, but worth every penny.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




Don't worry.  I spare no expense for safety in the pursuit of recklessness.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

Hey Shali

Last night's conversation was a bit fuzzy.  Were you going to write Cate and Saby's arrival at the club or was I?  Or did Barry decide to do it after all?

Eternally Absent-minded,

Kit


----------



## Catulle (May 19, 2003)

If you haven't got something up by the time I get back into the house tonight, I'll post a link to the new scene. Hope that's okay.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *If you haven't got something up by the time I get back into the house tonight, I'll post a link to the new scene. Hope that's okay.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




ok I will write the linking post


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2003)

Barry is going to Scotland this weekend, so don't expect any posts.


----------



## Catulle (May 23, 2003)

Cheers, Shali.

It seems I can post from work, but only for a brief time... (getting busy again); if you guys fancy just pushing individual stuff, I've got no objections and will roll with things when I get back Monday evening.

As a going-away present from me (and since it's been a while since the last windfall); everybody can pick up 1xp with the bonus going to Vychtorya.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (May 23, 2003)

Thank you Catulle  Have a great time! 

Also, thank you Kit for the link Live's video!  I wanted to thank you earlier, but I was wrapped up in my sister's wedding stuff and am just getting back to a normal schedule now that family is gone.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tory Adore _*
> Also, thank you Kit for the link Live's video!  I wanted to thank you earlier, but I was wrapped up in my sister's wedding stuff and am just getting back to a normal schedule now that family is gone. *




No prob, thought it would be interesting to see.  Wish your sister congrats on the happy nuptials.

Kit


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

And Barry,

Only because I know you enjoy provoking me, aka giving me grief, I'll return the favor...

It's Manhattan with an "a" not Manhatten, my spelling challenged compatriot.  

Deliriously Deranged,

Kit

P.S. Hope your weekend was lots of fun! and Yippee exp points! (yeah that kind of spoiled the whole 'try to annoy Barry' effect - or maybe it didn't, hmm...)


----------



## Tory Adore (May 26, 2003)

It was a very nice wedding and reception actually, but I am REALLY glad it is over! 

So Kit, quick question re the last post:
Did Caitlyn see Vych and Mazz before Carrick gestured up to Vych? Vych's back was to the area the foursome is in away from the rails, and it's pretty far above the main floor - the club's house lights are not up, so the lighting is dimmed as well with the typical club lighting flashing about. Then she got the note from Skye and went to the balustrade and looked over it for everyone. That's when Carrick would have made reference to her (well, at least how I re-read it, but I could be wrong).

I'm just trying to get a handle on stuff as the long weekend is coming to an end, so I thought I'd ask for clarification. 

Hope you had a nice weekend.  It was pretty hot here locally, but the water isn't warm enough to swim in yet. I think we skipped Spring. Bummer. I did some archery up in the redwoods to keep cool, and I bruised up my arm 'cause I forgot to wear the arm guard. Serves me right I guess. LOL

Edit: I agree, Nathan's gonna be a busy man.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

Well - hmm well I figured it went in the order of events via the posting now that we're all in the same place and time.  Otherwise it would just get really confusing not knowing when people did or said things.

Plus that they could all see up into the mezzanine or else Carrick wouldn't have gestured up there in reference to Vych the last post before she stepped to the balustrade.

Also, it is dark, but there's also alot of club lighting that wouldn't allow it to be _that_ dark due to fire codes.  Plus Vych has high charisma + appearance + presence that makes it easy to spot her anywhere.  Not to mention Mazz himself.

That's how I read that scene.

My weekend has been so-so (migraine problems).  Nice that you went shooting - I miss archery and the firing range for that matter.  I need to get into both of those again.  Lately all I've been doing is bellydancing to keep in shape.  

Its cool here in NY - good old spring weather.  Actually I should just go out and practice soccer.  That actually shoulds pretty good right about now.


----------



## Catulle (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_*
> Yippee exp points! (yeah that kind of spoiled the whole 'try to annoy Barry' effect - or maybe it didn't, hmm...)*



Quite alright. Beer forgives all, remember? And, hey, I was in a hurry...




> _Originally posted by Tory Adore_*
> Did Caitlyn see Vych and Mazz before Carrick gestured up to Vych?*



The geeeneral idea was to use Carrick as the 'link' into Vych and Carrick (auspex being something of a factor as I ratonalised it wasn't so much the darkness as excess light that made the mezzanine indistinct). Figure it as you've run with it, though (with the proviso that ranges of sight are limited by the nature of the club and the use of that power for detailed impressions). I don't think that what any of you have written detracts any from the scene as established, though. Certainly, it all plays to the themes I'm (attempting to) bring out here.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> Quite alright. Beer forgives all, remember? And, hey, I was in a hurry...
> *




Excuses...excuses...


----------



## reapersaurus (May 27, 2003)

First in an on-going list (perhaps) of Favorite Lines in the Chronicle:

Carrick to Sabrina re: vampire powers : "My sire's sire, though I've only heard about this secondhand, was quite the adept at mental influence too, though it doesn't come so freely to the Toreador blood as our sight, speed, and sway."

Maxwell in the boneyard : "Where the FCK was he when we fought to take this city back!? He's got jack sht fckin' respect! Holy mother of fck!"

Vych as Jemal exits: "She watched through bloodied prismed tears as the heavy mahogany doors locked shut behind Jemal. Vychtorya could not speak."

and the scene-setting immediately afterwards was haunting: "Silence ruled in the appartment, the patter of blood on marble absorbed into the greater emptiness. The lingering aroma of his scent assailed Vychtorya and only heightened the resonance of his passing; an intoxicating torment that left her mind soaring in its wake."

More phrasing worthy of publishing: "The glare from the myriad of the city's lights caught the tiny crystals eerily, casting their brief lives into brilliant colour for the seconds before they fell fully to earth, where they were cast into darkness, melted away to nothing and forgotten."

there are more, from earlier in the game, but that's all i have time for now...


----------



## reapersaurus (May 27, 2003)

Catulle - couple questions:

1) Ashrem last posted that he was going to have Gabe Dominate the feral 'corpse', but I don't think it has been acted upon yet...

2) I just re-read Maxwell's reference to "Interview with a Vampire"... is this Chronicle world the same as ours, what with all the vampire movies, books, and such? In other words, is there an Anne Rice novel of books in our world? 
If there is, doesn't that impact the effeciency of the Masquerade?

On a related note, is there a V:tM roleplaying game in this Chronicle world?
Wouldn't that be a slight breach of the Masquerade?

And for everyone: 
Do all of you have the ability to listen to mp3 files that are linked to? I assume everyone can hear RealAudio files, but I just wanted to confirm that everyone can use mp3 files.
And I'm curious : what program comes up on your computer when you click on a mp3 link?

(edit) P.S. - Catulle : I think I'll spend 2 XP to up Nikolai's Investigation to 2.
That leaves Nik with 2 left.
I noted the dates that XP was awarded:
4/14, with bonus point to Saby & Cate
5/1 bonus to Gabe, Max, & Nik
5/23 with bonus to Vych


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2003)

> _originally posted by reapersaurus_
> 2) I just re-read Maxwell's reference to "Interview with a Vampire"... is this Chronicle world the same as ours, what with all the vampire movies, books, and such? In other words, is there an Anne Rice novel of books in our world?
> If there is, doesn't that impact the effeciency of the Masquerade?
> 
> ...




I just assumed the campaign world was identical to our own, save that the V:tM game didn't exist because it was real.


----------



## Catulle (May 27, 2003)

But, my god, I did the 'Manhatten' thing soooo often . I think I've caught them all now, though.

I'll hit the OOC stuff this morning; IC replies to come in all of... 8 hours? So, responses to questions as they arise:-

1) Feel free to ask Gabriel about that in-character. He'll likely explain.

2) I'd have thought Interview would be extant, growing out of the same literary roots as Dracula (which does have WoD backstory as having been an independent elder's attempt to shatter the Masquerade). Still, if people regard vampires as fiction, that's (un)liveable with, if not as good as total ignorance. And the prancing fanboys keep the witch hunters busy, right? I think a roleplaying game would be a little _too_ postmodern even for my tastes.

On the topic of mp3s, Helen's looking for a player today as it happens. Huzzah! Before, I just didn't play 'em.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> But, my god, I did the 'Manhatten' thing soooo often . I think I've caught them all now, though.
> *








> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> On the topic of mp3s, Helen's looking for a player today as it happens. Huzzah! Before, I just didn't play 'em.
> 
> Regards,
> ...




The RealOne player (updated RealPlayer)  can also play MP3's as well.  But if you don't want to use that - you can just download WinAmp.  Both players are free to download and the main sites are easy to find through any search engine.


----------



## Catulle (May 27, 2003)

All done. Now I needn't switch computers to indulge my curiosity as to what you folks are putting up. Ah, the sweet, sweet laziness...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *All done. Now I needn't switch computers to indulge my curiosity as to what you folks are putting up. Ah, the sweet, sweet laziness...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




I wish...I miss sweet laziness...

*cries*

Someone save me from 4 hour meetings!!!  If I don't emerge by 8pm - send in a special extraction force!


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_
> If I don't emerge by 8pm - send in a special extraction force!




I'll take point, gimme a HK53 and I'll go from there.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll take point, gimme a HK53 and I'll go from there.  *




My savior!


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2003)

*insert cheesy hero pose*


----------



## Catulle (May 29, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> **insert cheesy hero pose*  *



But insert it where?



Regards,

Barry


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle_
> But insert it where?




Hehe


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

*tugs some ears*


----------



## Catulle (May 29, 2003)

A little heads-up for you;

1) I'm heading south for the weekend, but should retain some 'net access. If I appear 'slow', it's not because I'm ignoring you...

2) The thread's a little over 600, now. I was thinking of starting a fresh one, but I still have some loose ends that are only just starting to interlace. It could take a little while to mesh to the stage where a new thread would be simple and logical, too. What do you guys think?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (May 29, 2003)

Personal vote would be to start a new one now then before we really get moving again. But I know you will do what is best.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

Don't care - do whatever 'floats yer boat'!


----------



## reapersaurus (May 29, 2003)

ahh!
No! Please!

Definately don't start a new thread until the end of the scene(s)!
It's bad mojo to start new threads anyway, and there's nothing dictating that we need a new thread before 700 posts, or anything, so pleaselet the thread go until we are out of the Graveyard and cuddled up snugly in our coffins, and until everyone's out of Antiquities.

edit: Catulle, you aren't gone yet for the weekend, are you?
I'd appreciate some more info about the crushed child in the graveyard, in-character, and a response from Gabe.

As you could see, Festy is already fitzing to bug out of the graveyard, I'd rather not have to wait till after the weekend to get some responses I need to have Nik start to move out of the graveyard.
And it's strange - I guess it's down to just me and Festy playing in the graveyard as PC's.....  that's strange.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

Barry + Shali

I'm not sure if I'm going to get home in time to catch you tonight(meaning Barry) but just wanted to shout it out to the heavens because I am so very very excited as I just learned this now.

GOT THE CONTRACT!


----------



## Tory Adore (May 29, 2003)

A happy day for you then, so congrats!


----------



## Catulle (May 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Definately don't start a new thread until the end of the scene(s)!*



I don't think I intend to. Narratively, it'd be horrible.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Catulle, you aren't gone yet for the weekend, are you?
> I'd appreciate some more info <snippage>*



Not yet. I'm working up a respone in just a few moments, too...



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *GOT THE CONTRACT!*



Wow! Great news and congratulations. 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 30, 2003)

btw all,

I'm not having Cate respond to Vychtorya to avoid having two conversations occuring at two different times which can get a bit confusing. So you can move the scene along to where it needs to go without waiting for Cate's response.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm a bit confused.    Where is the group exactly?  Did we reach the mezzanine?  Or are we still walking up to it? Or are we now walking across it?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm a bit confused.    Where is the group exactly?  Did we reach the mezzanine?  Or are we still walking up to it? Or are we now walking across it? *




what she said.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 3, 2003)

As I see it; wherever you want. Vychtorya was segueing you up to the mezzanine, but feel free to comment en route, wander off, whatever... I wasn't rightly sure about the pitch on that myself, so my post was a little vague, too (I meant to fit the comments I put in en route, though).

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

oh ok

I pick we already at the mezzanine and heading to wherever Vychtorya is directing us - I'm guessing to Mazz?  Any objections?


----------



## Catulle (Jun 4, 2003)

Not from me. You guys run with it.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 11, 2003)

just to get a little talking about the game spurrred on here, potentially.

See, this scene with the Anarchs on our car is a difficult one for me.
A Manipulative, Insightful character with quite some experience in exactly this kind of situation would know better than me how to best deal with this situation.

I personally tend to start $hit, not try to dodge a confrontation.
But Nikolai would be Fanatical in his desire to bring the evidence (the Feral) back to the Chantry, while outwardly (Conformist) trying to placate the punks by saying what would best disinterest them in causing a fight, and providing an opportunity for the Feral to escape.

OOH! Flash of lightning to my head - I could have Nik manipulate the Feral into 'escaping', then track him thru the Ritual of Beacon of the Self back to where the Poet may reside, or at least his ghouls.

Damn, it's even tougher to decide what to do in character now....


----------



## Catulle (Jun 11, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I could have Nik manipulate the Feral into 'escaping', then track him thru the Ritual of Beacon of the Self back to where the Poet may reside, or at least his ghouls.
> 
> Damn, it's even tougher to decide what to do in character now.... *




It's certainly an idea... I'll update in about 8 hours, fyi.

And sorry about the delay. I've had just about the worst, most frustrating three days at work  

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm glad you got busy, actually (sorry). 

I finally got a inkling about what to do in character - sorry it took so long, but I've been at odds with which direction to take, so I finally decided a direction.

Nik's is not a simplistic position to be in, here.
Also, once Max mentioned our interest in the Feral, it makes it tougher to convince the Anarchs that there's nothing of interest in our activities out here, but hey - everything shouldn't have to be aligned perfectly to have an outnumbered group of Caitiff not attack an unknown force they have no beef with.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted in the game thread by Catulle _He shrugged, raising his eyebrows as if to emphasise the quandry. "So why not let us deal with the evidence. We'll take 'em from here, make sure the stiffs aren't ever found, and you guys get what you want - it's all clean, and nobody got hurt. What'd you say?" [/B]



You're ing with me now, aren't you, Catulle?  

LOL
man, you wanna see me squirm, eh?  
You couldn't just let the fanatical Tremere have his quarry, you gotta make me weigh the importance my character has for the Feral vs the danger of a combat with all parties in potentially mortal combat.

wait a minute......    let me look up something...


----------



## Tory Adore (Jun 12, 2003)

_I_ like to see you squirm! (hee hee)

And we both KNOW you LOVE what Catulle's got going on in the cemetary.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 13, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *you gotta make me weigh the importance my character has for the Feral vs the danger of a combat with all parties in potentially mortal combat...*




Umm....

Yes.

 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 14, 2003)

hmm..   I'm confused on a first read of the last post with Gabe and Nik, Catulle....

Are you telling me that Gabe lied to Nik, and Nik saw him take the stone and place it on the feral?

I might have mis-typed my intention: 
I meant for Nik to be basically whispering his conversation with Gabriel, so that noone else could hear them.
I don't get why Gabe would tell him 'No, he doesn't have the stone' unless he wass trying to mislead anyone that might be able to possibly hear.

Basically, Barry:
Does Nik think Gabe was lying to him about the stone, or did he think he was being smart and extra cautious, JUST IN CASE someone else might hear him?
Did Gabe's actions look like he was trying to hide them from Nik, or was it somewhat open, so that Nik could see that his action belied his spoken words?


----------



## Catulle (Jun 14, 2003)

I'd have said 'interpret it as you like' - certainly, it's really quite tough to conceal your actions to everybody bar one, especially as an amateur. Then again, Gabe _is_ a slimy Double Betrayer...

But, yes, I did interpret the conversation as whispered.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Catulle (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re-recruitment*

Hi all,

Okay... given that

i) We're totalling five players and me (checks roll call for a sec),

ii) I've heard nothing back from the two guys I emailed when we lost Jemal and Ash,

and

iii) _Somebody_ (or Somebodies) has (or have) been chatting to Helen about the feasibility of her playing,

I wanted to canvas you about how you would feel about Helen (my girlfriend, for those of you who remain in the dark on that account) joining the game as a player. Thoughts? Opinions? Your call(s)...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2003)

Barry, I am in favor of it, if she wants to play, she should.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2003)

Sounds all good from here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

If she wants to put up with this cantankerous bunch, by all means, bring her on!  We could use another ally!  Especially one with _direct_ access for some boot to butt kicking of certain storytellers... 








Btw...nice avatar.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2003)

I just noticed that if Helen joins this would probably be the only game here where the female players outnumber the male. A record or sumthin' eh?


----------



## Catulle (Jun 18, 2003)

And normal service is resumed... or will be (soon).

I'll be posting up in the IC thread by later on tonight to try to make up for the weekend's shortfall. Alas, an encounter with a none-too clean river on Saturday cost me a couple of days' recovery time , but it's all good now.

I could do with reaper's and Tory's thoughts on the re-recruitment as well, before I commit to a solid decision, too...

XP - is coming... just a little while longer to go.



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Btw...nice avatar. *



See - you were missed. Next time I'll be sure to aim longer.



> _Originally posted by Festy_Dog_
> *I just noticed that if Helen joins this would probably be the only game here where the female players outnumber the male. A record or sumthin' eh?*



And yet about par for my local gaming group... it certainly seems to add a certain flavour, huh?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 18, 2003)

I would think you'd know my thoughts re: another person (Helen) joining.

And I'll speak for Tory, too, in saying she's welcome to join our band.
It'd be great if she plays an instrument that is not in the band currently, if you catch my analogy....   

Music is usually more interesting when there are a variety of voices...

Also - I'll be having Nik post his actions tonight.
(I'll try before I leave work - I ended up posting before I left)

edit: I misspelled band


----------



## Catulle (Jun 18, 2003)

I did have a reasonable suspicion as to your thoughts, yes. That said, it's cool to be totally up front, like. 

And it looks like it could be a Nosferatu...

I'll leave it till morning to give Shali a little more time if she wants it, and back to work tomorrow!

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> See - you were missed. Next time I'll be sure to aim longer.
> *




Yes, I gathered that. 

Glad to be back though in my own home with my own bed.  Tell you about the wild times in DC when we get a chance to talk.

Ta-ta!

Kit


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi all, I'm sorry about the spotty posting recently.  I started running a computer camp for elementray school kids during the day, and it has really screwed up my sleep schedule, to the point where it varies day by day whether or not I am up at any given hour, and I never sleep more then 2-3 hours straight.  Ihave time for shorter posts, but I generally take about an hour to post in vamp, and if I have that time, I am generally so tired that I need to sleep.  My schedule should return to more manageable hours on Saturday.


----------



## Tory Adore (Jun 19, 2003)

Happy to have you back Kit - I missed you  

And it's good to see you too Shal. What a fun undertaking and a great thing to do for children! Very cool


----------



## Tory Adore (Jun 20, 2003)

.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 20, 2003)

.?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 20, 2003)

Just stopping by to say Hi guys!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ashrem Bayle_
> Just stopping by to say Hi guys!




Ahoy hoy!


----------



## Tory Adore (Jun 20, 2003)

This is my first post from work which I'm normally not at on Fridays so...we'll just see if this works, eh? lol

Good to see you Ash! 

And Catulle, I just had a blonde moment early this morning, hence the "." - Sorry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Just stopping by to say Hi guys! *




*sniff* 

and here I thought you had forgotten all about us


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> ...




Nah. I've just been firmly entrenched in this new MIDNIGHT setting. Truely a work of art. I highly recommend it if you like gritty low magic settings.

Miss you guys too.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 22, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Nah. I've just been firmly entrenched in this new MIDNIGHT setting. Truely a work of art. I highly recommend it if you like gritty low magic settings.*




So very, very pretty...

Good to 'see' you again, dude.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 23, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *So very, very pretty...
> *




Yes it is. I ran my first Midnight game this weekend and it could be the best game I've ever ran.

I'm very tempted to start a PbP Midnight game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes it is. I ran my first Midnight game this weekend and it could be the best game I've ever ran.
> 
> I'm very tempted to start a PbP Midnight game. *




 

oooooooooOOOOOooooOOOoooo


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can I assume you're interested Kit?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can I assume you're interested Kit?  *




 

Don't have the book though but looks interesting...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 23, 2003)

If I decide to go ahead with it, I'll reserve you a spot.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *If I decide to go ahead with it, I'll reserve you a spot.   *


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 23, 2003)

Barry - I sent an email your way.
I'm at work tonight, but can respond later or tomorrow, if time is a concern at all.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 24, 2003)

You should get a response in a few hours; no hotmail access from work, alas 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Libera Me

It is a Catholic prayer sung at the Requiem Mass in the first person for mercy at the Last Day.  And yes - my grasp of Latin sucks. 

Latin Verses:

Libera me, Domine, de morte aeterna
in die illa tremenda
quando coeli movendi sunt et terra,
dum veneris judicare saeculum per ignem.

Tremens factus sum ego et timeo,
dum discussion venerit atque venture ira:
quando coeli movendi sunt et terra. 

Rough English Translation:

Deliver me, O Lord, from eternal death
on that awful day
when the heavens and earth shall be shaken
and you shall come to judge the world by fire.

I am seized with fear and trembling
until the trial is at hand and the wrath to come:
when the heavens and earth shall be shaken.


----------



## Elle (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello...I'm Helen,

I'm going to start playing soon and Barry is just registering me and showing me how it all works.

Looking forward to playing, I've heard lots about you all.

Helen xxx


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Hiya Helen!

Welcome to our deranged and quite cranky group!

 

So...Barry tells me you got...stories...muahahaha....


----------



## Elle (Jun 24, 2003)

*Information for sale!*

Yeah,  I got dirt on your Storyteller and I'm open to offers....only a small donation for a hideously embarassing tale from Barry's past!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Information for sale!*



			
				Elle said:
			
		

> *Yeah,  I got dirt on your Storyteller and I'm open to offers....only a small donation for a hideously embarassing tale from Barry's past! *




*jumps up and down - waving hands* 

me! me! me!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2003)

*bows*

Festy_Dog, resident gun nut, at your service. Welcome to the EnWorld boards.


----------



## Elle (Jun 25, 2003)

Actually.....I'm not sure how healthy this would be for my character.....she could end up dead before I've even started playing!


----------



## Elle (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey Feisty_dog!  I like Dogs (and guns)  What kinda doggie are you?  A terrier? a sheepdog?.....Then again I guess you are probably a gundog - so more of a golden retriever or something then...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Elle said:
			
		

> *Actually.....I'm not sure how healthy this would be for my character.....she could end up dead before I've even started playing!   *




Yes but you have much more nefarious ways of getting even at your disposal.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2003)

LOL, I can't remember how many people have spelt it Feisty_Dog before but there's been a few. Its pronounced exactly as its spelt though. 

'Festy', among those I know, means stuff like rotten, filthy, fetid or rancid (best imagined as a combination of all of them ). 



> _Originally posted by Elle_
> What kinda doggie are you?




I dunno really, most likely some kind of horribly inbred and disease ridden mongrel... but if not that I've always liked huskies, maybe a husky cross wolf?.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 25, 2003)

Mastiff/Chihuahua?



Hi Elle. I don't play in this game, I just hang out here and cause distractions.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 25, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I just hang out here and cause distractions.  *




Meaning, essentially, that this is all your fault...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Right...meaning that whatever we can't blame on Barry we can always trace right back to Ash.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 25, 2003)

Yea. That sounds about right.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 26, 2003)

Bringing things back around;

I'm pretty well done with the graveyard scene, and it will be pretty non-taxing for the posse to regroup/relocate off Staten Island. There won't be any further communication from the sheriff/scourge, but Legba's car is a viable way to get elsewhere in the city.

I'm happy for you guys (reaper and Festy) to figure out the next step, be it a quick conflab elsewhere or more detailed scene at a locale of your choice. I'll run with what you choose to do, so feel free to set the scene (and the pace).

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2003)

All Max feels like doing is going home and cleaning up, but if there are any stops on the way back to his place he has no problems.

Maybe if they take long enough Max can arrive back home the same time as Caitlyn?


----------



## Catulle (Jun 26, 2003)

Cool. I can run with that, depending on what reaper fancies doing with things... You two work something out and let me know, okay?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Elle (Jun 30, 2003)

Just to let everyone know - I've now put my stats and background up on the Rouges Gallery if anyone wants to have a look...


----------



## Catulle (Jun 30, 2003)

I think she means Rogues Gallery, rather than the powder room. Though I could be wrong, here. 

As a heads-up, I shall be working out the next XP dishout later on today...

Regards,

Barry

PS - Elle, I think you may have mistyped on your mental attributes; I figure you at 5 points overspent.


----------



## Tory Adore (Jun 30, 2003)

Very nice Elle! I enjoyed reading it, and I would LOVE to read the unabridged copy!


----------



## Elle (Jul 1, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *I think she means Rogues Gallery, rather than the powder room. Though I could be wrong, here.
> 
> PS - Elle, I think you may have mistyped on your mental attributes; I figure you at 5 points overspent. *




Fine, so I can't spell and I can't type - I was doing this at about half two in the morning you know....*pouts*

(not that I was doing it at that time in the morning 'cause you asked me to or anything...)

*sticks tongue out at boyfriend*

Elle xxx


----------



## Catulle (Jul 2, 2003)

Elle said:
			
		

> *Fine, so I can't spell and I can't type - I was doing this at about half two in the morning you know....*pouts**




Your .sig's turned on in the main thread 

Regarding experience...

I was planning on giving everybody the standard 1, plus bonuses but the hell with it; it's been good al round. Everybody can have two this time.

With the end of the scene, I'll award... 1 point to the graveyard posse for success (Masquerade intact, lads...) plus 1 for facing danger and making it through, plus another to Nikolai for wisdom (the tracking plan).

Fear not, though, the rest will be picking up their end-of-major scene award in due course...

For expenditure, just get in touch with me through the usual means; I'll assume that Sabrina will be buying what we discussed (Shali?) and note to Festy that Max can afford the second point of Potence, and to increase his willpower (though that will cost his entire 'stash').

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle _*
> Your .sig's turned on in the main thread
> *




I've corrupted you...eeeeeeeexceeeelaaaaaaaaant... 

Soon I'll have everyone spouting off my insane rules - muahahahahaahhaha!!!!

The TDM lives!  IT LIVES!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle_
> and note to Festy that Max can afford the second point of Potence, and to increase his willpower




Then that's what'll happen. 

After that how much experience has Max spent in total? (Just gotta make sure I've recorded it right.)


----------



## Catulle (Jul 3, 2003)

Off the top of my head, I believe it's 15 earned, 15 spent. I'll verify when I get home tonight.

Just to think, in two weeks, it'll be six months since the IC thread started...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2003)

Definitely go with what we discussed for the exp, Ill bank the remaining point for future fun.


----------



## Elle (Jul 3, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your .sig's turned on in the main thread  *




You just have to have the last word don't you?  

Elle xxx


----------



## Catulle (Jul 3, 2003)

Elle said:
			
		

> *You just have to have the last word don't you? *



No


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 4, 2003)

n/a


----------



## Catulle (Jul 18, 2003)

Once again, sorry about the slackoff on my part. I should be vaguely near back up to speed after the weekend (so... we've had six live games to run in four weeks, eh? ).

reaper - are you waiting on me, or am I waiting on you? I had figured I'd let you set the scene with Nik/Gabe; what his chamber looked like, etc. Thoughts?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 18, 2003)

you're waiting on me.
I've just gotten a case of writer's block here for awhile.

I just can't see how Nik doing more Investigation about the Red Poet tonight would be seen as a good thing.


Currently, I'm more interested (as a writer) in detailing Nikolai's Nightmares when he goes to sleep tonight...


----------



## Catulle (Jul 22, 2003)

Cool (well, not 'cool', but I think you'll catch my drift).

I was going to throw out an idea to you folks that if characters start up the game significantly later than the current group, they come in with half the 'party average' experience as a bonus to keep things roughly on a parity while still not skewing things too heavily. Thoughts, people?

I mooted this one with Shali over MSN a little time back re giving Helen/Tess this boost (I'd like to avoid favouritism), but what would you think to this?

In other news, I seem able to access the site from work, but the home connection's being tempramental (again). After the Weekend From Hell, I was hoping to get back in the flow, difficulties or no. Just bear with me, please 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catulle_
> Cool (well, not 'cool', but I think you'll catch my drift).




I know _exactly_ what you mean, I use that word the same way.

I've got no problem with giving newcomers half the party average, kinda helps keep everything level.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

Sure I have no problem with that.

Does that mean if a character dies and we have to remake a new one, that one comes in with half the current party experience points?  This is experience points without the bonuses right?  Or are you doing an average?


----------



## Catulle (Jul 22, 2003)

I was thinking of taking the mean of the total net xp, thus incorporating bunuses. If that makes any sense.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *I was thinking of taking the mean of the total net xp, thus incorporating bunuses. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




Actually that might not be fair because not everyone got many bonuses.  It could end up that the new player would end up being very close to the current player with lowest experience total. For example, if you have 3 people who have 5,8,11 (with 5 being a player who got no bonuses) and you take the average of that and then take half, you end up with 4 for the new player.

I'd suggest taking the lowest overall experience total (in this case the person who has the 5) and taking half of that.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 23, 2003)

I think a couple questions might help lead us in the right direction:

1) Would any of us have less fun if any new player joining had the same number of points as us?

2) Would the new player have more fun if they had as many points to play with as us?

The answers to these questions will probably lead us to the right decision.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2003)

I think that if you post everyones overall experience point total it might help, because book-keeping is not my strong suit, we would be able to go from there.

I think thta coming into the game with a vastly less experienced PC is less fun, so I am definitely for giving out XP to new characters.  I think however, that giving them the full xp of characters who have gotten bonuses for the rping, however, is wrong since they did not do that same character building, and they still have the chance to build up bonus xp as they delve into the character.

What I believe should be done is this, find the baseline for XP, as in what everyone would have had no one been givin bonuses, and award that amount.  The bonuses will come when they rp the character, that bonus xp came from the work of the other players and it should therefore be givien only to those who have earned it.

ie. you determine at this point of the chronicle that without taking rp bonuses into account all players should have 10 xp, with the bonuses, some characters might have 14 or even 15 for exemplery rp, while others might have only 11 or 12 xp because of their lesser, but still substantial rping.


----------



## Tory Adore (Jul 23, 2003)

Well made points by everyone I must say. 

Personally though, as I never seem to remember how many xps and bonus points Cat's given me no matter how many times he's told me - and yes I even right it down and then can't find it , even if it were I who had the least total xps and bonus points (of which I have no clue if it is me or someone else), I would not and do not mind at all if any new player comes in with the same totals as me. I wouldn't have a problem if a new player came in with more than me either. 

I don't know for fact what everyone's stats are after xps and bonus awards anyway, but I do have a pretty good conjecture going - some update as they get xps and some don't - so it really makes no difference in regard to the totals of everyone including that of new players coming in since for the most part I don't know or worry about what others have. I trust our ST, as I'm sure we all do, to be as fair as he can be when passing out xps and bonuses. It all works out pretty even anyway eventually.

Plus anyone coming in has a HECK of a lot of reading to do to catch up to the situations at hand. That alone should be worth some hefty awarding of xps and bonuses. That's a lot of work in itself I think. 

Whatever works for the story and lets everyone have the most fun and enjoyment should be the ultimate goal in my opinion.

Anyway, I'm gonna go try to sleep now...too early for too much thinking. 4:38am - uggghhh...I wish it were Friday.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 23, 2003)

Shalimar's idea works for me.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi guys! Sorry to butt in.  

Kitana, check the email account you have associated with your ENWorld profile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 25, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Hi guys! Sorry to butt in.
> 
> Kitana, check the email account you have associated with your ENWorld profile. *




Sure thing!  I'll look at it when I get home.  I've been too bogged down with work to check it these last few days, but our customers finally left today (for their 7 hour flight back home - that's gotta suck).  I had one five hour meeting yesterday and another bright and early this morning.  I plan on parking my brain into 'pause' mode for this weekend...TGIF!!!!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 27, 2003)

umm...    Storyteller?
Guys?

Have you read the thread that Ashrem started in General Discussion?

It talked about guesses as to what White Wolf's big news was, and at GenCon, they apparently unloaded the bomb:
that the World of Darkness IS going to have their Gehenna, after all the buildup in the WoD thru the years.

http://www.white-wolf.com/

Any ideas about how we could possibly incorporate these events into our Chronicle, if we are still playing in 6 months?
I know we're set a couple years ago, but who knows - if it is exciting, and some good $hit that WW puts out, it's pretty legendary in scope, that such an intricate and fleshed-out World comes to such a cataclysmic story-conclusion.

edit : Thread is here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57721


----------



## Catulle (Jul 28, 2003)

My thought, like with most of White Wolf's metaplot stuff, is I'll read the book, rifle it for the stuff I like, edit out the stuff I don't and run as per that (if at all). I just hope that the 'series finale' goes with a bang rather than with a whimper (say, _End of Empire_ as opposed to _Transylvania Chronicles_ - which I'm finishing on Tuesday )

(sigh) Still having home connection trouble from home, though. I'd appreciate any suggestions you webheads could offer me. Given I'll be crazy-busy at work until wednesday, what say you run what you can without me - 'freeform' as it were? I'll try to update with a preference to those who need my direct intervention and remain contactable through email? Not ideal, but...  

Webmail is through the usual channels, workmail is barry.mcivor@nch.org.uk (I know you'll be responsible, folks)

Cate and Vych, I was intending on having come near each other (just) before catching sight of the argument, preferably while Mike was at the bar. I'll hoik Helen out of the house to a friend's computer to keep the Tess/Max scene going, leaving me with Sabrina and Nikolai to interface direct with?

Thoughts?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Jul 28, 2003)

So they both are heading for the same bar (there are three) then, and they will both be seeing the argument/discussion?

Will you be giving us a link out of our last post since it's been awhile?


----------



## Catulle (Jul 30, 2003)

That was the plan (but see Kit's thread on this forum). I was hoping you'd be good to run with self-linking. I have next too no clear time at work at the moment, and I can't really get myself in the frame to parse right while chaos reigns all around me (the director I work for is going on holiiday tomorrow and it's insane here). I'm hopeful that the access thing is sortable in the near future, though. 

Anybody know anything about firewalls and routers?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 30, 2003)

yah, I know something about them, on a high-level understanding.

Realistically, any problem caused by them boils down to a specific setting, or something you have to look into their 'control panel' for - and that's different for all products.

Usually, you have a web-based administrative conrol, where you might look for settings.
What router/firewall combination do you have?
DSL at home (broadband)?
Dial-up, with a seperate hardware firewall/router?
or is it a software firewall, like ZoneAlarm?


----------



## Tory Adore (Aug 4, 2003)

He has broadband like we do.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 4, 2003)

So how does this week look like to get some Vampire gaming in?


----------



## Catulle (Aug 6, 2003)

Posted a little 

Not a lot, but a little. Sorry again, folks. Sense my growing irkedness.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 7, 2003)

i sent email, but I'm not sure you can receive it, Catulle - so as a contingency (and not slowing things down), I'll ask the question here:







> Gabriel said in the game thread:
> You have a more certain means, of course? Might there be a means through which I can lend my power to your own - that we profit more certainly?"



I don't know - IS there a way that we can join our powers to enhance them?

Nik can do his Ritual (which I kind of already did, but I guess I asked him the question that he just answered BEFORE Nik cast Beacon of the Self), but is Gabe referring to something more here?


----------



## Tory Adore (Aug 13, 2003)

Are we all still here somewhere...wanting to continue our game...I hope?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm still here, though it seems many individuals have encountered complications and the like. I'm still good to go nonetheless, should we ever be able to.


----------



## Tory Adore (Aug 16, 2003)

OOOOO! I'm likin' the new avatar Festy! Very nice


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2003)

lol, thx 

its a USP40C made by Heckler & Koch


----------



## Catulle (Aug 18, 2003)

You had to ask about the gun...

I'm about to call my provider again. Wish me luck. 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 18, 2003)

good luck, Barry.

Tory and I are getting worried about the Game....


----------



## Catulle (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, the error message I'm getting has changed after some creative fiddling...  Hope to be sorted (finally) by Saturday, when I can contact tech support with the thing in front of me.

I was a touch concerned, too, but I largely ascribed the slow progress to Helen/James being in limbo together, Hanh's time out and my own relative inactivity.  Definitely one to be addressed once I'm re-enabled, though.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Sep 9, 2003)

Are you re-enabled yet Barry?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 30, 2003)

I was going to stop in and say hi to everyone, but it looks like the game came to an abrupt end. 

Shame. 

It had a good run.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 31, 2003)

I still hold out hope, and Tory will likely track down and kill people if it doesn't continue, but it isn't looking good.

After you and Jemal took off, a lot of momentum was lost, and that virtual story momentum is crucial in my experience for a PbP to last a long time.
It's almost impossible to lose original members and still continue. Probably less than a handful of PbP games have been able to do that in 3 years.


----------



## Vychtorya (Nov 26, 2003)

I will continue to check and continue to hope.  I met some really wonderful people here, and I still talk to them via ICQ. Ya never know. The game could pick up again sometime. I'm glad you started up the game Ash, and I'm doubly glad Catulle continued it on. It's still fun to read our story we all created.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 8, 2004)

I see that Kitana has started up her In-Character game again. Kitana - I remember you mentioned before that you were going to decide what games you'd keep playing and DM'ing. Could you have time for this game to keep?

I see Festy around, but I don't know where Shalimar or Catulle or Helen are.

Barry, are your ISP issues resolved?
With the release of Underworld this Tuesday, and the upcoming Gehenna thing coming from WW, maybe people's thoughts have turned back to Vampire?

Would we be able to start the game again? Is there interest in doing the improbable and resurrecting this great game?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2004)

I see Barry now and then on msn, and Shal's been missing for a while now I think, she's stopped posting in the games I'm in with her. Probably taking a holiday or something.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I see Barry now and then on msn, and Shal's been missing for a while now I think, she's stopped posting in the games I'm in with her. Probably taking a holiday or something.





Barry still has the same ISP issues with getting to these boards when I last talked to him.

I haven't seen either of them on MSN actually for a few weeks now, but I'm also swamped like crazy at work so I haven't been on as much.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 9, 2004)

Tory and I will leave a message for Barry thru ICQ.

If I'm reading you 2 right (and from our mutual interest in the Underworld game that's recruiting), can I leap to the conclusion that we may have 4 players interested in starting up regularly again?

If so, that sounds great to me and Tory.
With Helen, that makes 5 players, if Barry can pick up as Storyteller.

IF (and that's only IF) Shalimar is not around, could we see if Jemal (or even Ashrem) would like to play again? That way, more characters could be back. Always better for the storyline, and fun.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> If I'm reading you 2 right (and from our mutual interest in the Underworld game that's recruiting), can I leap to the conclusion that we may have 4 players interested in starting up regularly again?




If it's possible to resurrect it, I'd be interested.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> IF (and that's only IF) Shalimar is not around, could we see if Jemal (or even Ashrem) would like to play again? That way, more characters could be back. Always better for the storyline, and fun.




Its a logical proposal, sounds alright to me.

You could say there's been almost as much drama in the OOC thread as there's been in the IC.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> You could say there's been almost as much drama in the OOC thread as there's been in the IC.




That's true and one of the reasons why I'm hesitant.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, I guess that's resolved, then...

Talk about your weirdness.

So, what? Call this a straw poll - what's the general feeling, here? I could feasibly get things under way again, though I'd hope for a steadier pace, or I could start up something new, or whatever, really.

Ideas?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 1, 2004)

WHOA!!
Yer back on ENWorld again all of a sudden. Barry?
The weirdness has been sorted out at your IP, or something?

Well, for your poll, I know me and Tory would love to continue the memorable adventure. No sense starting another one, when there's so much groundwok laid here, and interesting plotpoints in this NY adventure.

I REALLy want to see how Kitana's character turns out, after someone BITES her. 
I really want to have more chances to post my musical ideas for my character in his nightmares that would have happened after our characters go to "bed" tonight (in-game).
I really love the Red Poet - everything you've done with him has been riveting, to me.

I think we've got at least 4 players, if Helen wants to.... hopefully more.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

Well if things are getting back under way I'd be happy to return.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 1, 2004)

Mysterious, ain't it?   

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2004)

I heard my name


----------



## Catulle (Feb 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I heard my name



Well, howdy, stranger.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tory Adore (Feb 2, 2004)

It's good to see everyone again!


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 5, 2004)

Neat!
So we have 6 players?
(hadn't heard about Helen, but hoped/assumed she'd be down wit' it)

Seems enough to jump back in with - Barry, are you game to continue the storyline, oh puppetmaster, my puppetmaster?  

If so, when do you think we could start play again?
Should you/we bump the thread and maybe have a summary/reprise post to let us know where we could start bouncing our character ideas off from?


----------



## Catulle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a little bump for feedback. Kit and Shali - opinions?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2004)

If Kit is still in, count me in.  I was really enjoying the interaction between Catie and Sabrina.


----------

